# Deep water baits braunschweig



## kanalfisch (11. Dezember 2013)

HABE GEHÖHRT DAS DIE FIRMA DWB IN BRAUNSCHWEIG EIN VERKAUFSLADEN ANFANG 2014 ERÖFFNET. KENNNT JEMAND VON EUCH DIE BAITS?HABE MIR SONST MEINE MURMELN BESTELLT,ABER PORTO WIE IHR SICHER WISST ,IST SEHR TEUER.DANKE FÜHR EURE INFO IM VORRAUS.  #h                            mfg KANALFISCH


----------



## Onkel Frank (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Jo , kenn ich :m.


----------



## Stefff (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Onkel Frank schrieb:


> Jo , kenn ich :m.



Ich auch!!


----------



## kanalfisch (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

AN ONKEL FRANK UND STEFF
KÖNNT IHR AUCH ETWAS ZU DEN MURMRLN SCHREIBEN???????|bla:


----------



## Onkel Frank (11. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Sind günstig und fangen recht gut , mehr Worte brauchts eigentlich nicht . Hatte Tropic Thunder und Robin Red Fish Garlic .


----------



## Döbeldepp (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Nen Angelkollege hat die mir mal "ausgeliehn" als ich mal keine am Wasser hatte. Sind echt gut gelaufen. Hab sofort welche bestellt(schonmal um die geliehenen zurückzugeben) . Bin das letzte halbe Jahr damit Fischen gewesen, war sogar ne 18 kilo Kugelfisch Bombe dabei. Also Preis/Leistung ist Top.

Gefischt hab ich mit Krill Killer und Triplefish. 

Nächstes Jahr will ich die Boilie-Pellets mir besorgen zum anfüttern und kurzansitze. (Testen)

P.S.: Es war wirklich ein Kugelfisch, falls einer nen Bild sehn will einfach PN |supergri

Peri


----------



## Pacman1710 (12. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hi...

Fische mit den Baits seit Mitte diesen Jahres! Hab parallel dazu mit teuren gefischt und muß sagen, die Kugeln fangen genau so gut und teilweise sogar besser.
Muß aber dazusagen, das ich nur instand fische. Wie die Boilies also bei langen Futterkampanien wirken kann ich leider nicht sagen.
Die Pellets jedoch sind nicht so der Hit. Hab ne Boilie und nen Pellet im Aquarium versenkt. Von schneller auflösen oder Futterwolke konnte ich jedoch nichts feststellen. Sind einfach nur etwas weichere Boilies in anderer Form, kommt mir zumindest so vor.


----------



## Stefff (15. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



kanalfisch schrieb:


> AN ONKEL FRANK UND STEFF
> KÖNNT IHR AUCH ETWAS ZU DEN MURMRLN SCHREIBEN???????|bla:



Hi,
kann ich gerne machen!
Hab mal letzten Herbst welche gekauft.
Wurden ausschliesslich in meiner Vorfütter Mischung
mit verwendet. Nicht als Hauptbestandteil sondern nur 
immer 2-3 Hände voll.
Hab dieses Jahr im Sommer nochmal 5kg gekauft und dem Vorfutter zugegeben. 
Als ich dann das erstemal diese Baits als Hakenköder verwendete gabs promt Bisse und zwar nicht zu knapp!

Fazit: Wenn nach fast nem Jahr als Vorfutter zugabe diese
Boilies noch akzeptiert und gefressen werden, können sie nicht allzu schlecht sein!

Grüße


----------



## kevinho (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hab mir im Juli ein paar Kilo von den Red ´n Sweet geholt (Erdbeer Vanille).
Habe im herbst damit dauerhaft gefischt aber ging nix drauf =(


Viele grüße


----------



## Aal_Willi (19. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



kevinho schrieb:


> Hab mir im Juli ein paar Kilo von den Red ´n Sweet geholt (Erdbeer Vanille).
> Habe im herbst damit dauerhaft gefischt aber ging nix drauf =(
> Viele grüße



Kevin, das muss aber nicht an dem Boilie gelegen haben, obwohl
ich die Marke jetzt nicht verteidigen will. (Nie gekauft)
Beim nächsten mal musst Du erstmal mehrere Köder (Boilies o.a.)
gegeneinander fischen und schauen was läuft.
Desweiteren gute Plätze im Gewässer finden und ein Rig verwenden welches auch Fische hakt.
Hast ja über Winter genug Zeit zum denken und tüfteln 

#h


----------



## NR.9 (20. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Bin seit Ende 2012 dabei mit diesen Boilies zu füttern und zu fischen... an 2 Gewässern ... und ich muss sagen das es bei dem Preis kaum besseres gibt. 
Habe damit sehr gut gefangen über das ganze Jahr - was mich zum Fazit kommen lässt das die Fische auch über längeren Zeitraum diese Boilies nehmen. Mein PB von 36pfd. ging auf Muschel - welchen ich je nach Gewässer für einen der besten Geschmacksrichtungen halte weil es der natürlichen Nahrung der Grosskarpfen bei mir im Hausgewässer am nächsten kommt.


----------



## gadged (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hallo, mal eine andrer Frage - 

wo ist der Laden ????

Hat vielleicht jemand die Adresse und die Öffnungszeiten?

Danke


----------



## Stefff (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



gadged schrieb:


> Hallo, mal eine andrer Frage -
> 
> wo ist der Laden ????
> 
> ...



Bei google Deepwater Baits eingeben
ODER
http://www.deepwaterbaits.de/kontakt.html


Kann doch nicht so schwer sein!

Bei weiteren fragen würd ich hald mal anmailen!!

Gruß


----------



## nordbeck (21. Februar 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Capslock?


----------



## Bassey (15. März 2014)

Habe mir gestern über die bucht 10kg Fish und 10kg Halibut Boilies von DWB für 44&euro;zusammen geschossen. Habe noch nie mit Boilies geangelt geschweigedenn sie gekauft. Nur nit frolic und mais bisher. Bin gespannt ob nach 4 Tagen füttern nächste woche was geht damit..


----------



## Anaconda1983 (15. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

du erwartest nicht wirklich Fisch?

Ganz ehrlich diese boilies werden am Grund liegen bleiben und vor sich her schimmeln... spätestens wenn ein karpfen so ein ding probier, schwimmt er 10km den bogen vorbei, 

kaufe lieber ein paar kg weniger, lege aber viel wert auf qualität!!!

http://selfmade-baits.de/  mit diesen murmeln, kannst du nichts falsch machen! 

nimm ein glas, befülle es mit wasser und wirf den billig boilie rein und in den anderen den von selfmade, dann wirst du den unterschied von selbst erkennen!

die sind zwar nicht grad billig, aber qualität kostet einfach und bringt fisch, vorallem grad bei kurzen ansitzen, wenig futter reicht voll aus...

bei weiteren fragen kann ich dir da weiter helfen,

gruss


----------



## H.Christians (15. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@anaconda

Hast du selber schon mal Boilies von DWB gefscht?

Ich glaube nicht wenn ich deine Aussagen hier höre.

Habe selber die letzte Saison nur mit Boilies von DWB gefischt und Karpfen bis 36Pfd damit gefangen.

Andere saßen mit sog. "Markenboilies" neben mr und gingen leer aus.

Dieses ständige Klug********n und Markenbolie- Gesülze geht mir manchmal echt auf den Sack.|gr:|gr:|gr:

Kauf dir mal welche von den DWB Boilies. z.B. Pineapple oder Fish/Garlic und erklär mir dann was an dem Boiie bitte schlecht ist.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

nein ich habe sie nicht gefischt und werde sie auch nicht fischen... 

das ist das gleiche wenn man dir statt Schweinebraten ******** auf den tisch stellt... also kann sein das du ein fisch mit 36 oder 50 pf von mir aus gefangen hast, aber auf dauer werden die Fische den spot meiden und um diene boilies ein bogen schwimmen! 1kg von oriental fish kosten 3,90 euro hahah was soll da bitte schön drin sein an zutaten?! und der shop muss ja auch noch was verdienen... oh man, bevor man so ein misst ins wasser wirft, dann bleib lieber daheim auf der couch rum liegen... tust den fischen wirklich kein gefallen mit dem schrott!!
*
*


----------



## nordbeck (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Oder man fragt sich was andere Hersteller für Gewinnmargen haben.


----------



## kati48268 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@Anaconda
das ist nicht nur unbelegte Polemik, sondern eine primitive Art dieser; das Nachplappern von Werbesprüchen & Anglermythen.
Wie "hochwertig" ist denn die natürliche Nahrung von Fischen/Karpfen?
Ein Fisch frisst alles Fressbare


Anaconda1983 schrieb:


> aber auf dauer werden die Fische den spot meiden und um diene boilies ein bogen schwimmen!


und ein solches Verhalten, das Selektieren, kann er sich allenfalls bei Nahrungsüberfluss erlauben.

Nun mag es sein, dass in manchen Gewässern ein solcher Überfluss besteht, ob durch Fütterung oder natürliche Bedingungen.

Wo ist dein Beleg dafür, dass in dem Fall der Knödel für 12,99€/kg oder die Marke für die du grad auf deine charmante, objektive Art die Werbetrommel prügeln möchtest dann der Pille für 3,90 oder dem Maiskorn für 0,20 überlegen ist.


----------



## Vanner (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ist wieder Typisch, da werden Boilies schlecht gemacht die man nicht mal selbst gefischt hat. Nicht alles war teuer ist, ist zwangsweise auch gut. Ich fische diese Boilies auch schon länger und sie fangen gut. Es Bedarf dafür auch keiner langen Futterkampagnen, sie fangen auch Instant gut.


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



kati48268 schrieb:


> @Anaconda
> das ist nicht nur unbelegte Polemik, sondern eine primitive Art dieser; das Nachplappern von Werbesprüchen & Anglermythen.
> Wie "hochwertig" ist denn die natürliche Nahrung von Fischen/Karpfen?
> Ein Fisch frisst alles Fressbare
> ...



von deinem maiskorn haben die erfahrene fische schon mehr wie schnauze voll.. und wo ein maisteppich ist, kannst vielleicht satzer fangen aber keine karpfen ab 20pfund aufwärts...  fisch du weiter mal mit deinem mais und der andere mit chemie bomben|supergri


----------



## Anaconda1983 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Vanner schrieb:


> Ist wieder Typisch, da werden Boilies schlecht gemacht die man nicht mal selbst gefischt hat. Nicht alles war teuer ist, ist zwangsweise auch gut. Ich fische diese Boilies auch schon länger und sie fangen gut. Es Bedarf dafür auch keiner langen Futterkampagnen, sie fangen auch Instant gut.




ich glaub man muss den scheiss für 3,90euro für 1 kg  nicht hoch loben, was soll da bitte schön gesund für fische sein?!! wenn ich bei youtube sehe, 17,58 euro für 10kg boilies von dieser chemie kacke...dann muss ich nur noch #d:c ne ne .....


----------



## NR.9 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Anaconda du hast mal soo null Ahnung von Boilies ... 

Dadurch das du die DWB Kugeln nie gefischt hast aber die Fresse aufreisst wie schlecht die ja sind schiesst du dich bestimmt nicht nur für mich ins Aus - ich lache dich grade echt heftig aus.
Ich bin auch der Meinung das du was den Thread angeht voll Offtopic bist und das bei weiteren gehate ich mal mit den Admins rede... 

Back to topic !!!

Dadurch das ich die Kugeln nun fast 1,5 Jahre fische kann ich sagen das die Futterplätze immer leer gefressen waren und sie immer fängig auch über 20pfd. waren. 
Wichtig grade für Anfänger was Boilieangeln angeht ist der richtige Platz - es müssen Karpfen dort sein... vorbeikommen etc. - die Tiefe muss stimmen und die Grundbeschaffenheit.

Ich fische ab dieser Saison die Active Feed Line von DWB und muss sagen das die 10Kg Muschel die ich schon zuhause habe sehr gut aussehen ... relativ weich weill Frisch, riechen super und arbeiten im Wasserglas besser wie die aus der Basic oder Main Line. Hole mir diese Woche nochmal 10Kg Pineapple ab die ich in einer Ebay Auktion für 22 Euro ersteigert habe - beste Preis ... Aber Anaconda ..... kauf du mal weiter teure Boilies.


----------



## nordbeck (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Was denn für Chemiekacke? Differenzier doch mal statt nur Schlagwörter rauszuhauen!


----------



## Vanner (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern die DWB´s hoch gelobt zu haben. Sie fangen halt und sie fangen gut, mehr habe ich nicht geschrieben. Teste sie selbst und dann kannst du auch ein Urteil erlauben, meine Meinung.


----------



## fischfaenger61 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ach ja, immer wieder dasselbe mit den Murmeln .Nun will doch aber niemand in Abrede stellen, dass Chemie auf jeden Fall auch Geld kostet, oder ? Die Firma Pro-Line hatte zu Beginn auch ihre Murmeln für ca 4 € angeboten und damit schnell am Markt für Bewegung gesorgt und damit sind reihenweise gute Fische gefangen worden. Mittlerweile haben die die Preise aber auch geringfügig angezogen, aber die Qualität ist top. Das soll nun aber keine Werbeveranstaltung werden und ich möchte auch niemanden dazu drängen , warum auch? Wenn ich einen fängigen und noch dazu preiswerten Köder gefunden habe, dann werde ich ihn nicht so anpreisen - ich will mit ihm Fische fangen und Werbung machen ,sodass jeder 2. mit den Murmeln bei mir am See aufschlägt und mir meine Arbeit zunichte macht. #d #d #d


----------



## NR.9 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Mir geht es in erster Linie darum das der Thread - Deep Water Baits Braunschweig - heisst und in einen solchen sich User über diese Boilies austauschen sollen. Wenn da jeder in jeden Boiliethread posten würde das es keine guten Boilies zu diesen Preis sein können und man selber zu Boilie XX rät.... dann brauchen wir dieses Forum zur Information und Aufklärung nicht nutzen.


----------



## Vanner (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich hab auch die Active Feed Line und die arbeiten wirklich gut wenn man mal den Wasserglastest macht. Es dauert keine 5min und man sieht wie sie die ersten Partikel abgeben. Hab die Fish und die Indian Spice in Verwendung.


----------



## Stefff (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Servus!

@Annaconda1983

Hi,
finde es echt sehr Schade das du hier pauschal gegen diese Köder, mit ziemlich verallgemeinerten "tausendmalgehört" Argumenten, so lospolterst!
Es gibt gefühlte 1000 Boiliemarken und jede wird ihre Anhänger und ihre Gegner haben!! Soweit auch überhaupt KEIN Problem.
Nur kann ich persönlich eben erst dann einen Köder für gut oder schlecht beurteilen, wenn dieser von mir selbst getestet wurde.
Will ich einen Test nicht machen, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, dann muß ich mir die Komentare darüber eben auch verkneifen!

Das  günstige "noname Köder" nicht IMMER schlechter sind als ihre teuren mitberwerber, denk ich mal so behaupten zu dürfen/können!
Zumindest sind sie nicht bedenklicher als so manch selbst hergestellte Kugel, denke ich.
Über Marketing und Werbungskosten, sowie Kosten aus Mischkalkulationen "großer" Marken, um andere Verlustbringende Sparten auszugleichen, muß man sich evtl. auch mal seine Gedanken machen!!

Soll es sein wie es will.
Fische du mit deinen lieblings Ködern und lasse die anderen verwenden was sie wollen und was bei ihnen an Gewässer läuft und angenommen wird!

Ich denke, Karpfen wird man mit keiner sich am Markt befindlichen Boilie Marke ausrotten!! 


Gruß, Stefff


----------



## marcus7 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hi,

also  ich kann auch nichts schlechtes sagen über DWB sagen, im Gegenteil. 
Für den preis echt top Köder. 

Man sollte sich mal fragen warum karpfen- oder forellenpellets, womit diese biester groß gezogen werden, gerade mal 40-50cent das kg kostet.

Warum zum Teufel sollten boilies dann unbedingt 10eu/kg oder noch mehr kosten?

Evtl. mal drüber nachdenken...

lg


----------



## Stefff (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Anaconda du hast mal soo null Ahnung von Boilies ...
> 
> Dadurch das du die DWB Kugeln nie gefischt hast aber die Fresse aufreisst wie schlecht die ja sind schiesst du dich bestimmt nicht nur für mich ins Aus - ich lache dich grade echt heftig aus.
> Ich bin auch der Meinung das du was den Thread angeht voll Offtopic bist und das bei weiteren gehate ich mal mit den Admins rede...
> ...




@NR.9 und Anaconda1983

Musste gerade auch etwas schmunzeln!!

Glaub ihr solltet mal eure Freundeliste aktualisieren!!!!!!


Sorry, geht mich ja nichts an, aber grinsen musste ich trotzdem!!!

Nichts für ungut

Stefff

Sorry für OT!!


----------



## Slick (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich habe in einem Karpfenforum gelesen das Deep Water Baits nur Vertreiber ist und sie die Knödel in NL abrollen lassen.

Wenn der Platz stimmt fängt man auch mit einer Holzkugel.



Grüße


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Da hab ich was gelesen von 17 Euro für 25 Kilo - schwäbisch, vor allem wenns fängt ;-)
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=277890


----------



## Tomm82 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Fische auch schon üner 1 Jahr die Main-Line von DWB. Mit grossem erfolg, hab immer noch eine Rute mit SB drausen liegen wenn ich geh. Aber die DWB haben bis jetzt immer das bessere ergebniss gebracht.

Komisch Anaconda


----------



## NR.9 (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Stefff schrieb:


> @NR.9 und Anaconda1983
> 
> Musste gerade auch etwas schmunzeln!!
> 
> ...



Recht hast du ! Und zu meiner verteidigung - Ich war auch mal Jung und Naiv (und hatte die falschen Freunde)...


----------



## Stefff (16. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



NR.9 schrieb:


> Recht hast du ! Und zu meiner verteidigung - Ich war auch mal Jung und Naiv (und hatte die falschen Freunde)...




Ohh,
bitte keine Rechtfertigung mir gegenüber!!
Ich fands nur komisch, weiter nicht´s!

Das ist alleine euer Ding!

Und fangt jetzt bitte bitte nicht an euch hier, in diesem Thread, zu "bekriegen"!

Das gibt nur Ärger!!

Nochmals, bitte nehmt das nicht zum Anlass für nen offen Schlagabtausch!!
Wenn, dann macht das im Stillen miteinander aus!

Und nun schnell wieder zurück zum Thema, wir befinden uns sowas von OT!!

Die DWB Kugeln sind eine Möglichkeit von vielen!
Jeder KANN sie verwenden aber keiner MUß dies tun.
Das darf jeder ganz für sich alleine entscheiden!!
Nur sollten Pro und Contra auch nen greifbaren Hintergrund haben, nicht einfach wilde Behauptungen ohne jegliche Begründung!

Gruß Stefff


----------



## Saarhunter (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin moin,

Ich halte rein garnichts davon wenn Leute hier behaupten das irgendwelche Firmen Müll produzieren nur weil die Murmeln keine 10 Euro das Kilo kosten. Wer bitte ist so doof und kauft solch überzogene Kugeln noch. 

Meine Murmeln kosten mich auch keine 4 Euro das Kilo und die fangen auch Fische. Zwar nicht auf Ansage den oder die größten des Gewässers aber sie fangen und das bestimmt nicht mehr oder weniger als irgendwelche wunderkugeln.

Nicht die Pille ist der Schlüssel zum Erfolg, es ist der Platz und die richtige zeit....wenn das alles stimmt dann fängt auch die billigste Murmel ihren Fisch.


----------



## grazy04 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

ich habe es mal so gemacht wie es hier vorgeschlagen wurde! Ich habe einfach mal 3 Kullern in etwas Wasser gelegt und stehen lassen. Eins kann ich schonmal sagen... der "Verteidiger des Boilie-sind-nur-gut-wenn-teuer-Blödsinns" wird sich wundern!

Bilder kann ich erst heute abend einstellen, es steht aber eindeutig fest: Ein Premiumhersteller für teuer Geld muss nicht zwangsläufig Premium sein!

Ich habe 3 verschiedene Preisklassen im Test:

1x selbst ernannter Prem-Hersteller das Kilo rund 12Euro
1x billig / preiswert Hersteller das Kilo rund 5Euro (gabs im Angebot bei nem Versender schon für unter 4€)
1x DWB bei ner Versteigerung in der Bucht für rund 1,75 das Kilo geschossen, setzte da mal 8€ an, da ich finde das die Struktur gröber ist und der Duft der Murmel deutlich intensiever ist als der des "billig-Heimer" und damit ist keinesfalls gemeint das die Murmeln nach Chemie riechen!

Bilder habe ich bisher nach 1h , 4h, 14h und 28h gemacht. Bin echt gespannt wie es heute abend, dann nach ~48h ausschaut. Fest steht jetzt schon das der "Prem-Hersteller" masiv Farbstoff verwendet und genau dies sieht man ganz deutlich an der "neuen" Farbe des Wassers.

Bin auch mal gespannt ob es dann hier ein paar Leute gibt die die Boilies erkennen, aber das ist ein anderes Thema 

also Bilder dann heute abend


----------



## NR.9 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@Steff - Nee nee hier wird nix mehr weiter in Sachen Schlagabtausch geben. 
Back to Topic 
@Grazy04 - freue mich schon auf deinen Test, die Bilder und das Ergebniss. 
Habe letztes Jahr selbigen Test mit der Basicline und Mainline gemacht - andere Marken im Test waren Dynamite Baits, Proline Readys, Quantum Yellow Zombies und Topsecret Matze Koch...
Mein Ergebnis war das kaum ein Boilie sich absetzen konnte. Daher für mich ein Preisunterschied von fast 10€ pro Kilo nicht hinnehmbar ist. Also fahre ich billig Boilies und das sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Bassey (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Das ist wahrscheinlich wie in allen Bereichen unserer Konsumgesellschaft:

Hochpreisig bedeutet nicht gleich hochwertig.

Ich finde es irgendwie aber auch erschreckend festzustellen wie sehr man sich festfahren kann mit "was da denn für ein Müll drin sein muss" etc... Und dabei überlegen die wenigsten was für ein Müll und welche Abfallprodukte in "unser" Essen gepackt werden oder wie es behandelt wird nur um besser zu schmecken. Glutamat und andere Geschmacksverstärtker, Farbstoffe, Chemie, Konservierungsstoffe etc...


----------



## H.Christians (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Zum Thema die Karpfen fressen die Boilies einmal und meiden danach den Futterplatz.

 1 x gefischt  16 und 24 Pfd.

 2 x gefischt  4 fische verloren 1 x 36 Pfd.

 3 x gefischt  18 und 26 Pfd.

 So viel zum Thema die Fische werden den Spot meiden.

 Wenn ich mir die Kommentare von Anaconda durchlese, könnt ich einfach nur heulen. So viel Schwachsinn habe ich noch nie gelesen.#q#q#q


----------



## Pacman1710 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@Anaconda

Weist du denn was genau in deinen "selmade-baits" alles drin ist? Ich denke nicht.....#d Außer natürlich du hast zufällig ein Chemielabor in deinem Keller und hast die Boilie in seinen Bestandteile zerlegt.|bigeyes

Ich glaube nicht das man, Aufgrund des Preises, auf die Verwendung von hochwertigen Zutaten schließen kann.|wavey:


----------



## Saarhunter (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Mahlzeit,

immer dieser nichtssagende Wasserglastest!

Es kommt immer darauf an wofür die Murmel gemacht ist. Soll diese in einem Fluss gefischt werden, am besten noch im Sommer dann bringt es nichts wenn sich der Boilie nach 2 Stunden komplett vom Haar verwaschen hat  

Wenn ich Boilies für den Fluss mache dann müssen die so billig wie möglich sein und von der beschaffenheit recht hart damit diese auch noch nach 12 Stunden am Haar hängen bzw. eine längere Zeit am Futterplatz verweilen. Ansonsten füttert man mit seinem Geld immer schön die Brassen Klodeckelreif 

Ich habe fast das Gefühl das fast die gesamte Murmelmafia nur noch Instand Pillen abrollt. Aber wenn jeder direkt nach erhalt die Tüte aufreisst und schnell ne Murmel ins Wasserglas knallt ist es kein Wunder das ein Wettbewerb im Schnellauflösen am laufen ist


----------



## Slick (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich werde mir wohl auch mal 20-30 kg ersteigern.
Falsch machen kannst du bei dem Preis nichts.


Grüße


----------



## grazy04 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

so, wie angekündigt die Bilder:

etwa 1h im Wasser:





etwa 4h im Wasser:





etwa 12h im Wasser:





etwa 24h im Wasser:





weiter gehts gleich im Teil 2 da nicht alle Bilder in einen Beitrag passen


----------



## grazy04 (17. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Teil 2:

nach etwa 48h:





und so dann ohne Wasser:





Der Gelbe ist innen quasi trocken (der Billigheimer) , der Rote ist beim drücken regelrecht in Stücke gebrochen und war auch nicht durchnässt (der angebliche Prem-Hersteller) der bräunlich-lila farbene ist völlig aufgeweicht, komplett durchnässt und zerfiel beim geringsten Druck (DWB). 
Die Farbe des Wassers täuscht... es war richtig rot gefärbt, leider konnte ich das nicht richtig aufs Foto bringen. Man sieht glaub ich recht gut das der DWB schon nach weniger als 24h gerissen war und das Wasser so richtig eindringen konnte. Im übrigen hatten alle 3 nach etwa 1h eine angelöste und schleimige Oberfläche, die nach ca 12h verschwunden war. Wenn man nun bedenkt das die Kullern noch von Kleinfisch / Weißfisch bearbeitet wird mache ich mir allerdings keine Sorgen ob die Dinger liegen bleiben!

Fazit: bildet Euch selber eins :vik:


----------



## Bassey (20. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Heute kamen meine 25 Kg Boilies via Hermes. Der arme Fahrer kam ganz schön in´s Schwitze ^^
10kg Fish
10kg Halibut
5kg   Pineapple

Ich habe diesen Monat viele Frühschichten, werde also mal  nachmittags test was es mit den Murmeln so auf sich hat.


----------



## NR.9 (21. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Habe meine auch seit ein paar Tagen da. 10KG Ananas, 10KG Scopex/Banane und 10KG Muschel. 

Mein erster Eindruck der Ware - alles sehr frisch, relativ weich - wer es härter will muss eben bisl an der Luft durchhärten lassen.
Geruch bei den Scopex/Banane ist der Hammer genau wie bei den Muschel - bei den Ananas ist der Geruch dezenter gehalten. 

In 2 oder 3 Wochen gehts dann mal richtig los ...


----------



## John Snow (24. März 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin, moin
wollte mein senf auch mal dazugeben.fische dwb seit ca.1,5 jahren und habe sehr gute erfahrungen gemacht.einige größere fische doppelt gefangen.die kugeln sind topp.habe davor jahrelang clarissa baits gefischt, auch boilies unter 5 euro und waren auch super.aber wer bereit ist für ne schicke Tüte drum 5 euro mehr zu bezahlen, bitteschön. Wer den scheiss mit mCht hat selber schuld.geht ja heutzutage eh nicht mehr nur ums fische fangen sondern nur noch um was hast du neues, von welchem label und wie teuer war es.und wenn man damit nichts gefangen hat, war sicherlich die neue rute schuld


----------



## NR.9 (20. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

So nun hab ich es auch mal wieder ans Wasser geschafft...
Von Karfreitag bis Ostersonntag (also vorhin) war ich mit einen Kumpel am uns nicht vertrauten Vereinsgewässer. Spot war aber bekanntlicherweise eine Insel also haben wir davor ca. 1KG DWB Scopex/Banane aus der Active Line gefüttert. 
Ruten waren ca. 13uhr im Wasser Köder war bei mir ein Scopex/Banane mit kleinen gelben PopUp. 
Es war echt beschissenes Wetter, Regen-Sonne-Hagel und sehr kalt - max. ca.9 Grad. 
Mein Kumpel und ich waren schon davor zusagen das das nix wird weil sich das Wasser über den Tag mit dem Regen und Hagel stark abgekühlt hat. Doch dann ca.19uhr mitten im Hagelschauer der erste Biss. 
Nach einen echt starken Drill - erst gefühlte 10pfd. dann nach paar Minuten gefühlte 40pfd. und kurz vor der Landung gefühlter Grasser mit seiner letzten Flucht. Einer meiner längsten Drills mit ca. 10min. Am Ende war es dann ein schöner 31pfd. Schuppi mit einen besonderen Two Tone Schuppenkleid - Wunderschön ! 
Klitschnass durchfroren waren wir wieder guter Dinge und angesichts der unmöglichen Umstände Euphorisch weiter zu machen.
Was sich lohnen sollte !
Um ca.21uhr in einer Regenpause dann der nächste Biss auf die gleiche Kombi. Diesmal mit unspektakulären Drill kam ein schöner 26pfd. Spiegler zum vorschein. Bis dahin absolut Super. 
Am Samstag haben wir nochmal 1KG Boilies diesmal Muschel aus der Active Line nachgefüttert aber dann nix mehr an unseren Spot weil mit dem einziehenden guten Wetter machten die Haubentaucher und anderes Federvieh diesen zum Megafestmahl mit ständigen Boilizerhacke.
Habe nochmal auf die Nacht von Samstag auf Sonntag gehofft aber Nix. Vielleicht war Muschel hier nicht der Richtige Köder und ich hätte bei Scopex/Banane bleiben sollen aber Egal.

Hinzugesagt mein Kumpel hat nicht nur mit Boilies sondern mehr am Rand bzw. erste Kante mit Method Feeder und Matchrute den Karpfen und erhofften Schleien nachgestellt. Sehr erfolgreich - über den ganzen Samstag verteilt haben Karpfen um die 50cm auf Maden Mais gebissen.
Habe dann um meinen Spass zuhaben auchnochmal mit leichter Laufblei Montage 2 kleine Karpfen gefangen. 

Für uns beide ein erfolgreiches Osterwochenende mit 2 schönen Karpfen bei miesesten Bedingungen am ersten Tag und Spass und Entspannung am zweiten Tag. 

Fazit - die Scopex/Banane hatten mir ja schon im Vorfeld vom Geruch riesig gefallen - durch die 2 guten Fische sind diese nun erstmal gesetzt. Absolut überzeugt.
Was die Muschel angehen - dadurch das ich bald wieder ans Hausgewässer gehe und dort Muschel gut ist werde ich mich dort von der fängigkeit der neuen Active Line Muschel Boilies überzeugen lassen. Und ich bin guter Dinge das diese auch fangen werden. Wann und Wo ich meine Pineapple Boilies testen werde kann ich noch nicht sagen. 

Ich hoffe das war gut zu lesen - versuche noch die Fotos reinzuhauen und dann allen noch Frohe Ostern und Petri Heil !


----------



## Stefff (20. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Servus!

So kann´s geh´n!!
Toller Beitrag und Petri zu den Fischen.

Lass wieder was hören beim nächsten versuch.

Viel Erfolg weiterhin!

Gruß, Stefff


----------



## John Snow (21. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Habe von gestern auf heute am kanal gesessen:Fazit 5 Fische gefangen.3auf crab attack und 2auf meetball garlic habe die murmeln langer gefüttert u d sie fangen.ich finde sie top.ansonsten noch ein schönen Osterfeiertag


----------



## NR.9 (21. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@John - wielange haste den im Kanal angefüttert ? Habe null erfahrung am Kanal aber es würde mich reizen dort auch mal zu fischen. Wieviel muss man dort so füttern um erfolgreich zu sein ? Gern auch per PN ! Grüsse aus BS.


----------



## John Snow (21. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@Nr.neun
Gruss erstmahl zurück. Füttere eine woche lang. Die ersten 2 Tage nur mit Mais, Weizen und Pellets ca:ein 10 Liter Eimer voll danach 3 Tage 2-3 KG boilies.das alles verteile ich auf einer Strecke von 50ig meter. Hat bei mir am meisten Fisch gebracht. Andere sagen das die Fische im Kanal nicht am platz zu halten sind und angeln instand. Habe ich auch schon öfter ausprobiert aber mit verfüttern hatte ich mehr Erfolg und größere fische . Musste ausprobieren.
Ach so Petri zu den fangen. Bist du im klub und kann es sein das wir uns am vechelder see schonmal unterhalten haben? Dein Gesicht kommt mir bekannt vor.


----------



## NR.9 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Jo danke für die Infos - bin im Klub war aber dieses Jahr zum erstenmal in Vechelde und bin auch sonst selten dort - wenn dann eher zum Zander und Forellenangeln. Unterhalten tue ich mich gern mit anderen Anglern vondaher nicht abwägig. Normal bin ich im Osten von BS unterwegs - Moorhütte Bienrode Lehre und Schunter. Bin absoluter Allrounder...


----------



## Haesel (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Verstehe nicht warum immer angefüttert wird wie irre.....an den hiesigen Gewässern wundert man sich, das man nix fängt......


----------



## Marc 24 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich habe nun auch 2x 5kg Boilies der Active Line ersteigert, White Cream und Scopex/Banana. 
Bisher habe ich nur die Scopex/Banana geöffnet. Der Geruch ist angenehm, nicht sonderlich stark. Den Geschmack habe ich als ziemlich einfach/neutral empfunden, keine Geschmacksexplosion. Das Gute ist, dass der Boilie keinen bitteren Nachgeschmack o.ä. hat, was man von einigen konservierten Boilies kennt.

Letzten Freitag war ich für eine Nacht draußen und habe 3 Ruten mit Succesful-Baits gefischt und aus Neugier eine Rute mit den Scopex/Banana bestückt. Etwas angefüttert wurde ein paar Tage vorher mit den SB-Boilies. 
Gefangen habe ich nicht viel, einen Brassen und einen kleinen Zeilkarpfen: Beide auf die Scopex/Banana. 
Das soll nun nicht heißen, dass irgendein Boilie besser ist, aber ganz so schlecht scheinen die DWB wirklich nicht zu sein.


----------



## NR.9 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@Haesel - 0800-123456 - die Nummer gegen kummer. Kein Plan warum du hier solch eine Aussage postest .... was Anfüttern bzw. füttern im Kanal angeht haste anscheinend keine Ahnung.
@Marc 24 - Petri zu den Fischen - Ich bin ja einer der Angler der seine Boilies selber mal in den Mund steckt und durchkaut sofern die Geschmacksrichtung stimmt und was das mit den Geruch und Geschmack der Boilies angeht gebe ich dir teilweise recht. Der Geschmack ist wirklich relativ neutral. Sind nicht wirklich süss, aber auch nicht bitter was mir mehr wert ist. Geruch muss ich im Falle der Scopex Banane sagen das die bei mir stark geduftet haben im vergleich zu den Ananas. 
Das deine Fische nun auf die DWB anstatt auf die vorher gefütterten SB gebissen haben soll nix heissen aber ist trotzdem ein Punkt für DWB. 
So laufen eben Vergleiche ab und dieser ging an DWB. 

Ich für meinen teil reizt dies auch mal wieder ein Vergleich anzustellen und deshalb fische ich beim nächstenmal eine Rute mit BLB. Nen Kumpel hat davon genug da hole ich mir mal nen Kilo von.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin, 

um einen aussagekräftigen Vergleich ziehen zu können, bitte die Murmeln auch möglichst lange gegeneinander Vorfüttern. Auf einem gut vorgefütterten Platz fängt jeder Kaugummi-Pop-Up, von dem niemand behaupten würde, es sei ein hochwertiger Boilie.

Grüße JK


----------



## Marc 24 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



jkc schrieb:


> um einen aussagekräftigen Vergleich ziehen zu können, bitte die Murmeln auch möglichst lange gegeneinander Vorfüttern



Falls du auf meinen Post anspielst, habe ich ja extra gesagt, dass sich aus meinem Bericht nichts Genaues schließen lässt. Deswegen habe ich ja auch beschrieben, was ich gemacht habe. 

Allerdings ist das auch so eine Sache mit dem "möglichst lange gegeneinander Vorfüttern". Guck dir mal das neueste Mätzchen von Matze Koch an. Ganz Unrecht (auch nicht völlig Recht) gebe ich Matze in dem Mätzchen nicht, dass ein langes Vorfüttern keine klare Aussage über den Boilie zulässt. "Dann könnte ich genauso gut mit Wiener Würstchen füttern, das würden die Karpfen auch irgendwann fressen" :q.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hi, naja meine Erfahrung ist da etwas anders, ich kenne das so, dass die Karpfen sehr schnell raus haben, was sich zu fressen lohnt. Parfümierte Grießklöße verlieren schnell Ihren Reiz und sind nur interessant, solange noch nicht viele von ihnen gefressen wurden, Wiener Würstchen sehe ich da weiter vorne.:q

Grüße JK


----------



## NR.9 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich denke JKC ging damit eher auf meinen "Vergleich" ein... 



jkc schrieb:


> Auf einem gut vorgefütterten Platz fängt jeder Kaugummi-Pop-Up, von dem niemand behaupten würde, es sei ein hochwertiger Boilie.
> 
> Grüße JK



Erklär es mir besser wie du das meinst ?! Meine theorie dazu wäre ja das dies nur zutrifft sofern das vorgefütterte Futter von den Fischen angenommen wurde. Ansonsten liegen am Spot Kiloweise Futter und dann würde denke ich der beste Boilie dort nicht fangen. 
Andersrum würde ich auch sagen das wenn die Fische Tagelang gute erfahrungen am Fressplatz gemacht haben sogut wie alles in diesen Bereich einsaugen - schlucken ist wiederum wieder ein anderes Thema. 

Mir gefällts das wir hier konstruktiv drüber reden - woanders würde man wieder gegeneinander Haten...:vik:


----------



## Pacman1710 (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hallo zusammen...

Habe vorher bei uns am Vereinssee sehr viel mit SB gefischt! Dabei habe ich bei "sämlichen" Geschmacksrichtungen feststellen können, das die Murmeln eine Zeitlang gut fingen dann aber immer mehr bis hin zum blank nachließen. Sobald ich auf einen anderen Köder wechselte, kammen wieder die Bisse.

Somit denke ich stimmt deine Theorie mit den Grießklößen, zumindest bei uns am Vereinssee, nicht.


----------



## jkc (22. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hi,



NR.9 schrieb:


> Ich denke JKC ging damit eher auf meinen "Vergleich" ein...
> 
> ...Meine theorie dazu wäre ja das dies nur zutrifft sofern das vorgefütterte Futter von den Fischen angenommen wurde. ..
> 
> ...



Grüße JK


----------



## Haesel (23. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@ Nr.9: Hier steht nix von anfüttern in einem Kanal....

Es ist halt meine persönliche Meinung, das dieser riesen "Anfütter Wahn" auch vieles kaputt macht. Bei uns am Burggraben und die weiteren Teiche dahinter fängt man kaum noch bis gar nicht......weil halt bis zu 2 kg dort pro Tag pro Angler eingeworfen wird.....aber das ist ein Thema für sich....


----------



## Pacman1710 (23. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Haesel schrieb:


> @ Nr.9: Hier steht nix von anfüttern in einem Kanal....
> 
> Es ist halt meine persönliche Meinung, das dieser riesen "Anfütter Wahn" auch vieles kaputt macht. Bei uns am Burggraben und die weiteren Teiche dahinter fängt man kaum noch bis gar nicht......weil halt bis zu 2 kg dort pro Tag pro Angler eingeworfen wird.....aber das ist ein Thema für sich....




Das muß aber nicht zwangsläufig am füttern liegen....

Nicht falsch verstehen, ich bin auch kein Freund vom "zuviel" Füttern. Fische selbst zu 99% instand. 
Was mich aber etwas nervt, sind Angler die immer die Schuld bei den Anderen suchen, wenn sie selbst nichts fangen. (Auch nicht böse gemeint)


----------



## NR.9 (24. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Haesel schrieb:


> @ Nr.9: Hier steht nix von anfüttern in einem Kanal....



Liess dir die Komplette Seite 6 durch. Hier geht es um einen Boilie eines bestimmten Herstellers wie der Name des Threads verrät. 
Und auf einen Post eines anderen Users der im KANAL gefischt hat kam bei mir die Frage auf wieviel er dort so füttert... 
So kam man auf das Thema füttern bzw. Vor- Anfüttern. 
Dann kammst Du mit deinen unfachlichen Offtopic Posting. 

BACK TO TOPIC 

Bin auf die Tigernuss Boilies scharf - habe früher viel mit Tigernussboilies gefischt und versuche nun davon mal was zu ersteigern. Bin gespannt.


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (25. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

ich hatte die Tigernussboilies jetzt drei mal jeweils 5 Stunden in den Abendstunden dran, bisher leider ohne Erfolg...

Dafür scheint der Ananasboilie geschmack zu finden, den muss ich alle zwei Stunden austauschen weil er auf die Hälfte dezimiert ist... Sind das Kleinfische oder können das auch Krebse oder anderes sein?? 
Karpfen gabs aber auch auf diesen bisher noch nicht...


----------



## Likenut (25. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.
Werd die Murmeln dieses Jahr noch intensiver testen.
Fisch die Kugeln seit ca 2 Jahren und gefangen ham sie wie jede andere auch.
PS: Hatte Spätschicht und auf einige Auktionen Geboten. Als ich daheim war, hatte ich dann doch mehr Auktionen im Sack als gedacht ^^.
Mein absoluter Favorite bisher Monstercrap


----------



## Axtwerfer (25. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Na ja, für eine Seccion reichts ja gerade so !


----------



## Onkel Frank (26. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> Na ja, für eine Seccion reichts ja gerade so !


 
 Das reicht mal grade für ein PVA " Säckchen " :q:q:q


----------



## Pacman1710 (28. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hatte gestern ne Shortsession ohne vorheriges anfüttern an nem schwierigen See. 
Naja, was soll ich sagen, einen Spiegler mit 15,1kg und einen weiteren Spiegler mit 13,5kg.
Beide Fische bissen auf die Hellfire der Main Line. Die zweite Rute, mit Tigernüssen bestückt, lag tot. Da sie aber auf nen anderen Spod lag kann man das nicht wirklich vergleichen. 
Trotzdem laufen die Kugeln!!!#6


----------



## germanman87 (29. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hallo,
Habe mir auch gestern insgesamt 25 kg der active Feed line ersteigert. 
10kg White Cream
10kg Double Fruit
5 kg  Exotic 

bin mal gespannt am we ob was geht! 
Hatte vor ein paar Wochen Lobster und chicken ersteigert, damit hab ich schon gut gefangen.


----------



## matscher83 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin moin.lese schon ne ganze Zeit diesen thread hier mit und es sind ja hauptsächlich positive Meinungen zum boilie geschrieben worden. wenn ich lese "Ersteigert" gehe ich mal von aus das ihr über " E*ay" bezieht, richtig??  Werde sie denn och mal ausprobieren um mir ein Urteil drüber bilden zu können

Gruß Matscher


----------



## NR.9 (30. April 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Richtig Ebay ! Habe in den Auktionen NIE mehr wie 25€ für 10Kg bezahlt - meistens um die 21-22€ ...
Und für mich als Abholer zahlt sich das auch !


----------



## matscher83 (1. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Likenut schrieb:


> Bilder sagen mehr als tausend Worte.
> Werd die Murmeln dieses Jahr noch intensiver testen.
> Fisch die Kugeln seit ca 2 Jahren und gefangen ham sie wie jede andere auch.
> PS: Hatte Spätschicht und auf einige Auktionen Geboten. Als ich daheim war, hatte ich dann doch mehr Auktionen im Sack als gedacht ^^.
> Mein absoluter Favorite bisher Monstercrap



Na meine Herren du willst es ja wissen wie lange willst denn damit auskommen. lach.


----------



## matscher83 (7. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

So nun habe auch ich "zugeschlagen" und mal 5kilo mussel/fish und 5kilo double fruit ersteigert.Bin ja mal gespannt wie sie sich am Wasser so verhalten bzw ob die Karpfenkugeln angenommen werden:q:q:q


----------



## Sebastian91 (9. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Nabend Leute,
Ich habe mir letzte Woche 50 Kilo ersteigert .... 
War an einen Vereinsregenrückhalte Becken bisschen Angefüttert mit Hartmais und Paar Boilies dazu wo noch nie zu vor mit Boilies Geangelt würde....
Fakt Piepser die ganze nacht 2 Runs ..... Leider nicht gehakt 
und 2 Riesenbrassen von 8 und 10 Pfund .... Köder waren Scopex/Banane und Erdbeere! 

Also Prositiv zu Bewerten ..... 

LG 
Sebastian


----------



## Snoopy (10. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

hab mir 
10Kg white Cream,
10Kg mussel / fish
10Kg boilie Pellets Monstercrab
ersteigert.

erster Eindruck:
Geruch: 
white Cream, kaum wahrnehmbar

Mussel/Fish, leicht nach muschel, kaum nach fisch

für den Preis kann man aber nicht meckern. Deshalb werden sie jetzt erstmal am Wasser getestet.


----------



## Trollwut (11. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hatte jetzt am Wochenende auch mal die Möglichkeit die Murmeln selbst zu kosten.
Die Kollegen haben damit gefischt. Auf die Schokolade ging entweder garnichts, oder lediglich vereinzelt eine Brasse, wohingegen auf Gulp, Partikel und Selfmade Boilies die Karpfen liefen.
Der Geruch ist wirklich ansprechend, der Geschmack aber einfach nicht gut. Schmeckt bitter und lediglich nach Chemie, meiner Meinung nach.
Meiner Meinung werden die Karpfen die Deep Water baits nur eine Zeit lang aufnehmen und später links liegen lassen


----------



## Kouta (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin, habe mir 5 kilo von je scopex/banane, tigernut und mussel /fish in der bucht gekauft.( active feed line )
Ich habe die murmeln eben ausgepackt und mir ein bild über geruch und geschmack grmacht.
Scopex/ banane riecht recht stark angenehm nach dieser und der geschmack ist fast hlrichzusetzen mit einem schwachen smoothie mit hohem bananen anteil.
Bitteren Geschmack konnte ich keinen festellen. 
Tigernut war geruchtechnisch nicht all so stark, aber dennoch ansprechend. Geschmacklich recht neutral sowie nicht bitter noch chemisch.
Mussel / fish roch recht angenehm nach muschel, geschmacklich ähnlich wie tigernut.
Also ich kenne einige andere boilies, die deutlich bitter schmecken sowie eine chemische note haben.
Was ich damit sagen möchte,  bisher bin ich zufrieden mit den boilies und sie werden in 7 tagen eine woche lang getestet neben anderen boilies. Werde den platz ein wenig Fächer da wir zu dritt sind. Denke ca. 150 meter direkte strecke zwischen den Köder n sollte ausreichen um ejn kleines Resultat zu bekommen.  Ich werde auch später einem bekannten ein kilo geben, damit er im hobby koiteich die langzeitwirkung testen kann.


----------



## matscher83 (1. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin.habe mir die Murmeln vor ner Zeit zugelegt u hab sie aus zeittechnischen gründen nur 2x jetzt fischen können.gleich vorab ich habe damit keine Wunder erwartet und bin auch ein Karpfenneuling in Bezug auf Boilie angelei! Habe immer nur am Tag wo auch angel angefüttert(Haferflocken,Hartmais,Weizen,Milch-Gemisch)und natürlich paar boilies halbiert als "Bonbons" und dazwischen meine Köder.Meine Sorten sind Muschel/Fisch und Double Fruit.2 Anfasser gewesen und mehr war leider nicht drin..alles noch nicht so wild da ich ja noch am testen und lernen bin! Wie gesagt ich erwarte keine Wunder von den Murmeln! 

So nun meine Frage:Ist das normal das sich die Murmeln nach gut 4 Stunden langsam "Auflosen" bzw an Durchmesser verlieren oder liegt das daran das es vielleicht an den Kleinfischen ,die den boilie och zum fressen gern haben und ihm so zusetzen???

Wie sind eure Erfahrungen da? Bringt da vielleicht ausm Beutel nehmen u bissel an der frischen Luft,zum trocken,bissel was um die Härte zu erhöhen?

 Gruß Matscher


----------



## Marc 24 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



matscher83 schrieb:


> So nun meine Frage:Ist das normal das sich die Murmeln nach gut 4 Stunden langsam "Auflosen" bzw an Durchmesser verlieren oder liegt das daran das es vielleicht an den Kleinfischen ,die den boilie och zum fressen gern haben und ihm so zusetzen???



Ich habe mit den Boilies eine ganze Nacht im stark fließenden Fluss geangelt und sie haben sich nicht großartig verkleinert. Mein Kollege hat damit im langsam fließenden Kanal gefischt und nach nur 4 Stunden waren sie in Erbsengröße geschrumpft. Da sich in dem Kanal viele kleine Brassen aufhalten, wird es sicherlich an denen gelegen haben. Bei dir wird es wahrscheinlich auch an Kleinfischen gelegen haben.
Gefangen habe ich in der Nacht nur einen Brassen. Mein Kollege hat gar nichts auf DWB gefangen und mein Bruder auch nichts, der allerdings Successful-Baits gefischt hat!


----------



## matscher83 (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Na denn lag ich ja mit meiner Vermutung richtig das die kleinfische da Gas gegeben haben... dann waren die karpfen wohl noch nicht am Platz


----------



## Kouta (3. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Nabend, 

also leider lief nicht alzu viel in den paar Tagen wo wir angeln waren, auf sämtliche köder nicht.
Als wir  die angelstelle wechselten und angefüttert haben, tummelten sich am folgenden morgen dutzende brassem am angelplatz. Diese wollten garnicht mehr weichen. 
Natürlich schmissen wir immer wieder etwas nach.
Zig Brassen in der größe um 50 cm konnten gelandet werden und einen schönen 83cm Schuppenkarpfen am morgen des letzten angeltages.
Gebissen auf DWB Mussel/fish + Muschel Pop Up

Auch als wir zusammen packten konnte man gut beobachten das gegrundelt wurde in dem bereich wo wir mit DWB angefüttert haben.

Dennoch kann man daraus keine schlüsse ziehen.
Die boilies gehen demnächst zu einem bekannten, der diese auf längere Zeit bei seinen karpfen testet 


Grüße


----------



## Eiderente (21. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hallo, ich hatte die Boilies von DWB nun auch einige male im Einsatz.
Was die Beständigkeit betrifft konnte ich feststellen das ca. nach 6 Stunden die Boilies ihre Festigkeit verloren haben. 
Dennoch konnte ich bei meinem letztem Ansitz zwei schöne Spiegler von 23 u. 26 Pfund auf die DWB-Boilies fangen.
Mein Resultat zu den Boilies: Günstige Futterboilies da immer Fisch  auf dem Platz war (auf andere Köder noch weitere Karpfen gefangen), günstige Alternative zu teureren Hookbait-Boilies auch wenn man Abstriche was die Beständigkeit machen muss.


----------



## dirk91 (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Also ich hab sie mir auch bestellt Muschel/Fisch und Exotic.
Erster Eindruck ziemlich Weich aber das lässt sich durch trocknen je nach Härte Wunsch recht gut regulieren. Vom Geruch her riechen die Exotic von außen nach Vanille wenn man sie aufbricht nach Frucht (also so wie es laut Hersteller sein soll) von den Muschel bin ich vom Geruch her eher abgeschreckt und weiß garnicht ob ich damit angeln soll. Meiner Meinung nach riechen diese doch relativ nach Chemie. Hat diese Erfahrung noch jemand gemacht ?? 


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Snoopy (25. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich habe die Muschel Fisch auch im Einsatz und hatte zuerst die gleichen bedenken wie du. Aber nachdem die  Boilies gut angenommen wurden, waren die bedenken verflogen.


----------



## dirk91 (26. Juni 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Cool danke für die schnelle Antwort ! Ich werde es probieren aber ich denke werde sie vorher mit etwas liquid aufpäppeln 



Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## noob4ever (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hatte mir auch welche bestellt und dieses WE getestet.
Die "Boilies" sind sehr weich. Mann kann sie sogar kneten. Geruch/Geschmack ist ok aber für Boilies zersetzen sie sich zu schnell. Nach ca 6 Stunden waren die Haken leer. Wenn man dann Tage lang vorfüttert und die Dinger immer nach 6 Stunden weg sind, naja...


----------



## NR.9 (20. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Das lässt sich durch nachtrocknen regulieren ... und ehrlichgesagt sind 6std. zuwenig - da muss nachgetrocknet werden ... meine DWBs halten locker 10std. bzw. ne ganze Nacht durch. 
Habe wieder nen neuen Spot - ihr werdet bald wieder von mir hören. Dann im Einsatz - Muschel und Scopex Banane der Active Feed Line !!!


----------



## Raubfischfreak125 (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich hab sie jetz auch am We im Einsatz gehabt... 
So machen sie einen guten Eindruck, einziges Manko- viel zu weich... bei viel Weißfischaktivität musste ich die Murmeln stündlich wechseln und nachts in der Regel alle zwei bis drei Stunden kontrollieren und gegebenenfalls neu montieren #t

Wie und wie lange lasst ihr sie nachtrocknen?? Mir fehlt da völlig die Erfahrung... #c


----------



## jkc (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hi, wenn Ihr nachtrocknet, würde mich mal interressieren, was bei einem Gewichtsvergleich, vorher - nachher, bei rauskommt - Bzw. ob da nennenswert Gewicht verloren geht.

Grüße JK


----------



## noob4ever (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Muss ich mal testen. Auf jeden Fall sind sie sehr "feucht".


----------



## Vanner (22. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Raubfischfreak125 schrieb:


> Wie und wie lange lasst ihr sie nachtrocknen?? Mir fehlt da völlig die Erfahrung... #c



Je nach gewünschter Härte zwischen 4 Tage und 2 Wochen, so mache ich das jedenfalls. Probieren geht über Studieren, jeder hat halt seine eigenen Härtegradwünsche.


----------



## NR.9 (31. Juli 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Habe meine Scopex-Banane nun 3 Tage bei Zimmertemperatur trocknen lassen - schöne Härte bekommen - man muss schon ordentlich drücken um sie zwischen 2 Fingern zu zerdrücken. Der Gewichtsunterschied der getrockneten zu den frischen im Sack ist maginal bzw. kaum festzustellen.
In 2-3 Wochen gehts hoffentlich los - musste mit entsetzen feststellen das mein neuer Spot gerne von Badegästen (meine das Ufer) genutzt wird.


----------



## Kouta (18. September 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin , 

Jetzt der bericht, ob die teichkarpfen weiterhin die boilies nahmen.

vorab wir waren nichtmehr auf karpfen angeln.

Auch jetzt nach Monaten nehme  die teichkarpfen die boilies lieber als frolic oder ihr normalfutter.
gefüttert wurden jetzt locker 15 kilo von je tigernuss , scopex banane und mushel fish .
es sind fünf  karpfenteiche mit je ca. 
40 fische von klein bis groß.  
Die boilies sind auch nie länger alseine stunde im wasser, da sich die Fische förmlich darauf stürzen. 

Hoffe wir konnten mit dem Experiment die Vermutung,  dass die Fische die boilies auf kurze zeit nehmen und dann nichtmehr aus dem weg räumen. 

Ich, meine Freundin und Arbeitskollege sind auf jedenfall von den boilies preis leistungstechnisch super zufrieden. 

Grüße

Dave


----------



## just_a_placebo (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

meine Erfahrungen mit DWB

*Prolog*
Da man ja gerade die Active Feed Line von DWB bei eBay hinterhergeschmissen bekommt, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen bei meinem Karpfenangel Comeback einen Versuch zu starten. Bisher konnte ich dem ganzen eigentlich nicht viel abgewinnen, aber der Mensch verändert sich halt und 
*
Methode, Spot und Vergleichsangler*
Ich war letztes Wochenende 3 Nächte am Wasser mit DWB Scopex/Banana und Mussel/Fish. Den Spot habe ich mit beiden recht Großflächig mit dem Wurfrohr gefüttert und beide Sorten auf beiden Ruten abwechseln gefischt: mal solo, mal als Pop-Up, mal nur nen Pop-Up, mal gedipt, mal ungedipt, mal gepowderd usw... Die Rigs waren abwechselnd der normale Line Alinger und das KD-Rig mit Fox Haken, "Stiff Meister" als Vorfachmaterial, Lead Core, Safty Bolt, 100g Blei passend zum Boden. Mit mir war ein Freund (langjähriger, erfahrener Karpfenangler), der so ziemlich das gleiche End-Tackle hatte, jedoch mit "teuren" Murmeln eines Namenhaften Herstellers geangelt hat. Da fällt mir jedoch gerade der Name nicht mehr ein. Unsere Spots waren in gleicher Tiefe und etwa 20m auseinander an einem "normalen" Gewässer mit den typischen Allroundanglern und wenigen Spezis. Nach meinem Gefühl waren also ganz gute Vergleichsbedingungen gegeben.

*Die Baits*
Beim Auspacken rochen die S/B recht fruchtig und die M/F einfach undefinierbar ekelhaft. Mussel/Fish halt... ;-) Beim Kosten (ja, die M/F habe ich sogar auch probiert ;-) ) trat bei beiden ein sehr chemisch/bitterer Nachgeschmack auf, der wohl von vom billigen Konservierungsmittel kommt. Die Häme meinem Freundes könnt ihr euch sicher vorstellen, dessen Boilies einfach nur lecker waren und in Alkohol konserviert.
Geschmack: #d
Wir haben natürlich ausführlich über die ganzen für und widers diskutiert |krach: und ich dachte mir dann: der Mensch schließt ja immer gern von sich auf  andere, vermenschlicht seine Haustiere, füttert Katzen mit Milch und  Hunde mit Frolic, das muss ja nun nicht zwangsläufig was zu bedeuten  haben. Am Ende werden sie von den Karpfen probiert und festgestellt, dass sie nahrhafter sind als der ganze Mais und Frolic der dort sonst so rumliegt und los gehts. |supergri Soll der doch seine 12,-€/kg Mormeln ins Wasser schmeißen, so viel hab ich für die Baits der ganzen Session bezahlt und fange am Ende gleich. Der Köder fängt halt, wie bei Kunstködern, am Ende doch zuerst den Angler als den Fisch.
Die Konsistenz der DWB-Murmeln war jedenfalls sehr angenehm - das meinte auch mein Freund. Sind zwar "Griesknödel" aber es war auch ein guter Anteil von gröberen Partikeln mit vorhanden. Einerseits ging die Nadel gut durch und andererseits ließen sie sich mit dem Wurfrohr recht gut werfen. Die ersten Gewaltwürfe endeten zwar oft auch in sich in der Luft zerteilender Boilies, mit zunehmendem Gefühl für die Beschleunigung im Rohr kam man jedoch gut auf Weite und es blieben fast alle heile. So verhielt es sich übrigens auch mit den teuren Kullern...
Konsistenz: #6

*Die Erfolge, der Vergleich*
Wir legten also unsere Ruten auf unsere Spots, ich jeweils einen von jeder Sorte und waren gespannt was die erste Nacht wohl bringen würde. Kurz nach 1 Uhr bekam mein Freund seinen ersten Run und der Fisch machte richtig Druck. Ich durfte keschern. |kopfkrat Heraus kam ein echt schöner Schuppi von etwa 14kg. :k Jetzt waren wir natürlich heiß. Die Fische sind auf dem Platz - gleich nach etwa 6h Stunden. Wie geil!  Wenn das die nächsten Tage so weiter geht, wird das eine richtig gute Session. Kurz nach 4 Ihr bekam er den zweiten Run. Der Fisch machte etwas weniger Betrieb. Beim unterfahren merkte ich aber schon, dass der Kescher irgendwie geschrumpft sein musste. :k:k:k 17kg Schuppi, 2:0 für die teuren Kullern. Obwohl ich sagen muss, dass unser gemeinsames Angeln wirklich keine Competition ist. Man wählt gemeinsam das Gewässer und die Spots aus, unterstützt sich gegenseitig und freut sich einfach über jeden Fisch, egal wo der nun "zufällig" hängen bleibt.
Tagsüber ging dann erst einmal gar nichts mehr und abends kamen noch ein Freund mit Freundin dazu. Es wurde also deutlich unruhiger am Wasser. In die M/F hatte ich inzwischen auch etwas weniger Vertrauen als in die S/B und so kamen nur noch S/B oder Popups dran. Die 2 Nacht, wir natürlich voller Hoffnungen und Vorfreude, ging dann gar nichts... Ach doch, ich fing eine Güster auf einen von 20mm auf 8mm abgenagten Boilie mit FluoPopUp-Dumbel. :m Nach 12h hatte ich auch keinen Boilie mehr dran, während die Krabben und Weißfische die teuren Boilies weitgehend verschonten.
Attraktivität für Krebse und Durchhaltevermögen: :c
Wir waren nun natürlich etwas enttäuscht und schoben es auf die Unruhe am Wasser. Tagsüber hatten wir nach unserer ersten Erfahrungen nun ja nicht so viele Hoffnungen, aber dann 12 Uhr Mittags bekam mein Freund wieder einen Biss. Ende vom Lied: 10kg Spiegler. 3:0 für die teuren Baits. "Tjo..." dachte ich mir und wollte schon die Baits wechseln, um wenigstens auch einen zu fangen, aber die Vernunft siegte, denn ich wollte doch die DWB Kugeln testen. Die Erkenntnis war mir am Ende mehr wert als ein einzelner Fisch. Wir verkrochen uns recht spät in die Zelte und ich wechselte noch einmal auf M/F - schlimmer kanns ja nicht werden... und plötzlich bekam ich einen guten Run. Jippie!!!  Ich renne also raus und nehme Fühlung auf und denk mir: Sch*** ausgespuckt. Während ich einkurbele gehen mir 1000 Sachen durch en Kopf: Haken nicht scharf? Kann nicht sein! Ich habe die extra nachgeschärft und die waren nadelspitz. Rig vertüdelt und damit schlecht gehakt? Ich hatte bis jetzt dank dem steifen Vorfach und dem Leadcore noch keinen einzigen Tüdel. Und wie die Montage so näher kommt merkte ich: da hängt ja was dran! Och nö... 30cm Karpfen. Na danke, hat sich doch einer erbarmt...:g Naja, zumindest sind sie nicht ungenießbar: 1 Güster und ein Schniepel. Also wieder M/F dran und raus damit. Ach ja, ich hatte sie nun mit Hailbutt-Powerder 3-lagig eingekrustet. Irgendwann gegen 3 bekam ich endlich wieder einen Run. Kurz vor der Rute setzte dieser aber kurz aus. Naja, was soll man machen. Anschlagen halt... Ich nehme Fühlung auf und merke einen Fisch den man zumindest als solches bezeichnen kann. nach 5-10 Sek. war der aber leider ausgerschlitz. Vom Gefühl her etwa 4kg. #c Die restlichen Stunden der Session ging dann nichts mehr, wir waren wohl echt zu laut für die großen.

*Auswertung / TL;DR*
Ich bin echt schwer entäuscht von den Dingern. Ich nahm eigentlich an, dass um Boilies einfach nur ein riesen Hype gemacht wird, damit man die Dinger für große Scheine verkaufen kann, aber so Billigkullern scheinen es echt nicht zu bringen. Vor allem auf die großen. Dass die auch Ihre Fische bringen möchte ich gar nicht bezweifeln, vor allem, wenn die Fische keine Alternative haben. Im direkten Vergleich haben sie absolut versagt. #t Ich hab ja noch 35kg diverses Geschmacksrichtungen, die ich sicher noch irgendwie verangeln werde und auch mal an anderen Gewässern in der Umgebung teste. Eine Session an einem bestimmten Gewässer muss nicht unbedingt etwas heißen. Aber das Ergebnis ist schon echt eindeutig.
Fangerfolg auf große Karpfen: |scardie:

*Nachwort*
Wenn sie bei euch funktionieren, dann freut euch, dass ihr so billig zum Erfolg kommt. Falls das mal nicht mehr klappt, versucht es einfach mal mit ein paar wenigen Kilos guter Kugeln. Wir haben jeder in 3 Nächten insgesamt etwa 5kg verfüttert auf sehr weitläufigen spots und die Köder wurden von Weißfisch und Krebsen bearbeitet. Das war also echt nicht viel Futter. Gerade wenn man wie wir wenig Zeit zum Angeln hat, ist es mir zuknftig wohl doch das Geld wert den Faktor schlechter Köder ausschließen zu können.

Ich bin dennoch über weitere Berichte gespannt, vorallem wenn sie etwas differenzieren. |supergri Ich weiß wie viele Karpfenspezis zu dem Thema stehen, aber vieles ist einfach nur dumm nachgeplappert und bringt in dieser kurzen Form hier halt Null Erkenntnisse. Fangberichte ohne Rahmenbedingungen sind dem Erkenntnisgewinn leider auch eher wenig zuträglich.

Am Ende gilt die Regel, die ich vor einigen Jahren hier im AB gelernt habe: Wer fängt hat Recht! #6

PS: Bilder hochladen ist im AB aber mit den Jahren auch nicht einfacher geworden. War irgendwie ulkig hier wieder reinzuschauen und es hat sich echt nichts verändert. So 90er Jahre Retro Style. 

Nachtrag: Passend zum Thema die Meldung beim Absenden des Beitrags: "Sie haben in Ihrer Signatur oder Ihrem vorherigen Beitrag 21 Grafiken  verwendet. Erlaubt sind maximal 20 Grafiken. Bitte klicken Sie auf  'Zurück' und entfernen Sie einige davon."

Noch ein Nachtrag zum obigen Beitrag: Meine Aquarienfisch (Rotaugen, Bitterlinge) fressen die Kullern übrigens auch sehr gern. Nach dem Test war ich auch erst einmal motiviert. Das hat vermutlich aber nicht viel zu sagen...


----------



## nachtaktiv (13. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> meine Erfahrungen mit DWB
> 
> *Prolog*
> Da man ja gerade die Active Feed Line von DWB bei eBay hinterhergeschmissen bekommt, konnte ich nicht wiederstehen bei meinem Karpfenangel Comeback einen Versuch zu starten. Bisher konnte ich dem ganzen eigentlich nicht viel abgewinnen, aber der Mensch verändert sich halt und
> ...




Sehr sehr guter Beitrag!

Auch ich konnte auf die Deep Water Baits zwar Fische fangen, die Fangergebnisse lagen an meinen Gewässern aber auf jeden Fall unter meinem normalen Durchschnitt!
Da geb ich dann lieber etwas mehr für meine Boilies aus. (Müssen ja nicht gleich 12,-€/kg sein, auch für 5-6€/kg gibt's gute Kugeln)


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Emilio 38 (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich werde vom 31.10 - 2.11 mal die DWB mit einem Kumpel testen, zur Auswahl stehen Scopex Banana / Mussel Fisch / Garlic.

Anfüttern werden wir mit Partikelmix und DWB Boilies.

Sind gespannt was kommt, da es für uns das erste mal mit diesen Murmeln ist. Näheres berichte ich live vom Wasser [emoji106] [emoji16]


----------



## just_a_placebo (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Emilio, fischt auch mal mit anderen Ködern parallel, um ein aussagekräftigeres Ergebnis zu erhalten.


----------



## stefansdl (15. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Wenn ich das so alles lese muß ich doch sehr schmunzeln. 
Manchmal frage ich mich was einige von einem so günstigen Boilie erwarten|kopfkrat 
Wenn man überlegt das Hersteller auf einen Boilie 300-500% draufschlagen, dann weiß man doch ungefähr was der Mix im EK kostet...das sind in diesem wahrscheinlich zwischen 1-2€/kg Mix je nach Range. 
Mit 1 bis 2€/kg hat man nicht wirklich viel Spielraum für hochwertige Zutaten. Also kann die Qualität dieser Boilies nicht hochwertig sein. Gut ja aber man kann keinen Boilie damit basteln der eine dauerhafte ausgewogene Ernährungsgrundlage für den Karpfen bietet...und wer länger mit den gleichen Boilies fischen und vorallem füttern will ist (meiner Meinung nach) ja genau darauf angewiesen um langfristig Erfolg zu haben. 
Keine Frage: Man fängt mit den billigen Boilies zu 100% 
Aber mit hochwertigen und vorallem ausgewogenen leicht verdaulichen Boilies fängt man defintiv mehr. Ich habe früher auch mit billigen Murmeln gefischt und gefangen. Aber seit dem ich selbst rollen und mittlerweile einen sehr hochwertigen und leicht verdaulichen Boilie nutze, haben sich meine Fangerfolge spürbar in Anzahl aber auch im Gewicht gesteigert. Und das nicht nur bei mir sondern auch bei einigen meiner Freunde die diesen Mix mittlerweile ebenfalls nutzen. Ich weiß nur wenige haben die Möglichkeit selbst zu rollen. Aber für mich ist es eine optimale Lösung um einen hochwertigen Boilie zu einem bezahlbarem Preis zu bekommen. Denn den Mix den ich jetzt fische kostet mich knapp 5€. im Laden würde dieser wahrscheinlich über 10€ kosten. 

Wer also nicht bereit ist viel Geld für Boilies auszugeben, bzw. nicht selbst rollen kann, der wird trotzdem seine Fische fangen...aber muß davon ausgehen niemals das Maximum aus der Situation herausholen kann.


----------



## Emilio 38 (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Wie gesagt, nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten sich Deluxe Kugeln mit Trüffel und Co. selber zu rollen. Ich fische normalerweise auch andere aber was solls, die Paar euros schmerzen nicht und zum austesten langst alle mal.


----------



## stefansdl (17. Oktober 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Emilio 38 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, nicht jeder hat die Möglichkeiten sich Deluxe Kugeln mit Trüffel und Co. selber zu rollen. Ich fische normalerweise auch andere aber was solls, die Paar euros schmerzen nicht und zum austesten langst alle mal.


 

Natürlich langen sie dafür alle mal...aber wer zum Beispiel nicht so oft ans Wasser kommt, der will seine Möglichkeiten schon maximal ausschöpfen


----------



## just_a_placebo (3. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

kurzes Update zu meinem letzten Bericht: Ich war jetzt selbst nochmal an der oben beschriebenen Stelle und konnte mit anderen Boilies (Biology Baits) einen fetten Schuppi fangen. Für mich hat sich das mit DWB jedenfalls erledigt...


----------



## Stefff (3. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> kurzes Update zu meinem letzten Bericht: Ich war jetzt selbst nochmal an der oben beschriebenen Stelle und konnte mit anderen Boilies (Biology Baits) einen fetten Schuppi fangen. Für mich hat sich das mit DWB jedenfalls erledigt...



Naja,
einen fetten Schuppi kannst du auf alles fangen. 
Ich Fange immer wieder Schuppi´s auf Köfi. Heißt jetzt aber nicht das ich nur noch mit Köfi auf Karpfen ansitze.

Eine Schwalbe macht noch lange keinen Sommer

Denke dass das nicht so sehr aussagekräftig ist.

Probier´s einfach weiter und berichte.

Gruß


----------



## Marc 24 (3. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich werde auch keine Zeit mehr mit den DWB-Kugeln "verschwenden". Habe die nun nach einem ersten kleinen Erfolg (kleiner Zeiler auf DWB) mehrere Ansitze gefischt und wirklich nichts außer einen Brassen gefangen, während ich auf die Successful-Baits (Red Spice Fish) im Testvergleich Karpfen fing. Dadurch ergibt sich einfach, dass langsam das Vertrauen weg ist und deshalb nicht wirklich Grund besteht, weiterhin mit DWB zu fischen.


----------



## Trollwut (3. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich möchte mich jetzt eigentlich nicht zitieren, aber... #6
Wer nicht hören will muss fühlen




Trollwut schrieb:


> Hatte jetzt am Wochenende auch mal die Möglichkeit die Murmeln selbst zu kosten.
> Die Kollegen haben damit gefischt. Auf die Schokolade ging entweder garnichts, oder lediglich vereinzelt eine Brasse, wohingegen auf Gulp, Partikel und Selfmade Boilies die Karpfen liefen.
> Der Geruch ist wirklich ansprechend, der Geschmack aber einfach nicht gut. Schmeckt bitter und lediglich nach Chemie, meiner Meinung nach.
> Meiner Meinung werden die Karpfen die Deep Water baits nur eine Zeit lang aufnehmen und später links liegen lassen


----------



## germanman87 (7. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Ich werde auch keine Zeit mehr mit den DWB-Kugeln "verschwenden". Habe die nun nach einem ersten kleinen Erfolg (kleiner Zeiler auf DWB) mehrere Ansitze gefischt und wirklich nichts außer einen Brassen gefangen, während ich auf die Successful-Baits (Red Spice Fish) im Testvergleich Karpfen fing. Dadurch ergibt sich einfach, dass langsam das Vertrauen weg ist und deshalb nicht wirklich Grund besteht, weiterhin mit DWB zu fischen.



War bei mir genauso... Nur hab ich im Test die Kugeln von Bär-Baits gefischt #6


----------



## just_a_placebo (8. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Stefff schrieb:


> Eine Schwalbe macht noch lange keinen Sommer
> Denke dass das nicht so sehr aussagekräftig ist.
> Probier´s einfach weiter und berichte.
> Gruß



Ich finde das schon aussagekräftig.
Im direkten Vergleich gegen gescheite Boilies verloren und um auszuschließen, dass es an der Stelle lag in einer zweiten Session die Stelle mit anderen Boilies befischt und gefangen.

Es mag Gewässer-spezifisch sein, aber in dem Teich brauche ich jedenfalls keine weiteren Versuche, um mein Fazit zu ziehen.

Ach, um den Thread mal mit einem Bild anzureicher ;-)






Bin lediglich grad noch am Überlegen, ob ich denen an anderen Gewässern eine Chance gebe. Eigentlich ist mir meine wenige Freizeit das nicht wert...

Will jemand 35kg DWB Boilies + Dip + Powder haben? 80,-€ inkl Versand.


----------



## martin18 (8. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

#6
"Will jemand 35kg DWB Boilies + Dip + Powder haben? 80,-€ inkl Versand."


----------



## marcus7 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



just_a_placebo schrieb:


> Ich finde das schon aussagekräftig.
> Im direkten Vergleich gegen gescheite Boilies verloren und um auszuschließen, dass es an der Stelle lag in einer zweiten Session die Stelle mit anderen Boilies befischt und gefangen.
> 
> Es mag Gewässer-spezifisch sein, aber in dem Teich brauche ich jedenfalls keine weiteren Versuche, um mein Fazit zu ziehen.
> ...




Benutz die bloß weiter, sind top Köder.

Als Hakenköder suboptimal, das stimmt wohl. Aber da reicht eine Dose Hook-Baits oder auch Poppis und das Problem ist gelöst.

Ich halte deinen Vergleich nicht unbedingt für aussagekräftig. Mal abgesehen von der Fischgrösse stand es doch 3:2 für die "teueren" Köder. Nicht unbedingt eindeutig.

Kann dir nur sagen das damit mehr als genug grosse gefangen wurden...

mfg


----------



## Marc 24 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Bei uns steht es mittlerweile 10:1 oder so :q


----------



## zeitgeist91 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Will jetzt keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen.

Wie steht ihr eigentlich dazu, die Boilies wirklich nur als Futtermittel zu verwenden und den Futterplatz dann mit anderen Boilies zu beangeln?

Ich habe meine favorisierten Boilies schon ausgewählt und werde von diesen auch nicht abweichen, jedoch schmerzt es schon die Kugeln auch als Futtermittel einzusetzen. 

Wenn man also am Futterplatz nur die günstigen Boilies verwendet und vieleicht 2-3 der später gefischten, meint ihr, das ist nachteilig was die Fängigkeit der "teuren" Boilies anbelangt?

beste Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Meine Devise is, dass die Fische beschäftigt werden müssen. Deswegen fütter ich lieber Partikel.
Würde aber auch mit Boilies füttern, sofern ich ein Boiliefreund wäre.
Also ruhig mit billigen füttern, aber auf jeden Fall auch von deinen Hakenködern dort mit versenken. Perfekt is, wenn du verschiedenfarbige Boilies fütterst. Fängst du dann einen Karpfen, lässt sich häufig durch die Farbe seiner "Hinterlassenschaften" festzstellen, welche Boilies bevorzugt werden :m


----------



## zeitgeist91 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Meine Devise is, dass die Fische beschäftigt werden müssen. Deswegen fütter ich lieber Partikel.
> Würde aber auch mit Boilies füttern, sofern ich ein Boiliefreund wäre.
> Also ruhig mit billigen füttern, aber auf jeden Fall auch von deinen Hakenködern dort mit versenken. Perfekt is, wenn du verschiedenfarbige Boilies fütterst. Fängst du dann einen Karpfen, lässt sich häufig durch die Farbe seiner "Hinterlassenschaften" festzstellen, welche Boilies bevorzugt werden :m


So in etwa ist auch meine Devise. Zumal ich von "Gewöhnungsphasen" eh wenig halte, schließlich fangen die Fische ja immer irgendwann mit dem fressen an. Frage mich aber, ob die biologische Wertigkeit für das Unterfangen geeignet ist - wobei die bisherigen Berichte darauf zumindest teilweise schließen lassen.


----------



## HerrHamster (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Also ich würde IMMER das füttern womit ich auch fische! 
Alles andere macht keinen Sinn! Ich würde Partikel (nur wenn nicht soviele Brassen zuerwarten sind) und Boilies füttern. Wenn die Futtersession länger dauern soll würde ich mir hochwertige Futterboilies holen und diese zusammen mit den "normalen" Boilies füttern. Sozusagen die Futterboilies als Masse und die "normalen" als Leckerlies!


----------



## Marc 24 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Warum sollte man mit DWB füttern, wenn man auf diese nur ganz wenig fängt? Das heißt für mich, dass die Karpfen die DWB einfach nicht fressen (wollen). Dann macht es für mich auch keinen Sinn, diese als Futterboilies zu verwenden.


----------



## HerrHamster (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Meine Aussage war auch nicht auf DWB bezogen, sondern allgemein!


----------



## marcus7 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Warum sollte man mit DWB füttern, wenn man auf diese nur ganz wenig fängt? Das heißt für mich, dass die Karpfen die DWB einfach nicht fressen (wollen). Dann macht es für mich auch keinen Sinn, diese als Futterboilies zu verwenden.





:q Also da weiß ich von gaaanz anderen Sachen zu berichten.


----------



## Kouta (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Moin, 

Oh doch sie werden gefressen und das zu hauf.
mittlerweile sind ca. 50 kilo in den teichen versenkt worden, nebenher mit normalen futterpellets und auch msl maden und Würmer. 

Das meiste was zuerst weg geht bei den kois sind die murmeln und die Würmer,  danach erst wenn alles vertilgt ist pellets. Wobei auch vereinzelnd pellets genommen wird zwischen murmeln und Würmer / maden.

ich denke dass man das im echten soeieso nur schwer tedten kann , da es ja such darauf ankommt, wo liegt der köder,  von welcher Richtung kommen due karpfen und welchen sehen sie zuerst.  Wie möchte man das in einem normalen gewässer beurteilen,  ob die kugeln verschmäht werden ? 
Im teich zumindest nicht.

wir hatten das auch schon öfters,  das auf einer rute immer biss und auf der anderen weniger bis gar nicht bei gleichen köder.  Tausch der beiden ruten brachte das selbe ergebnis, wobei die montage fast immer gleich lag ( mit boot positioniert ( 

Grüße 
Dave


----------



## Marc 24 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Wenn auf die Boilies in MEINEM Gewässer kein Karpfen beißt, weiß ich nicht, wieso ich glauben sollte, dass die Boilies in MEINEM Gewässer gefressen werden, wenn ich damit anfüttere.


----------



## marcus7 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



zeitgeist91 schrieb:


> Will jetzt keinen eigenen Thread eröffnen.
> 
> Wie steht ihr eigentlich dazu, die Boilies wirklich nur als Futtermittel zu verwenden und den Futterplatz dann mit anderen Boilies zu beangeln?
> 
> beste Grüße



Hi.

Ja, allerdings in erster Linie für die bessere Haltbarkeit am Haar festere Hakenköder eines anderen Fabrikats wählen (bezieht sich jetzt auf die active feed line von dwb).

Die Fische fressen die dwb AFL, dein Hakenköder hakt sie ja nur, von daher kommen sie ja gar nicht in die Lage dessen Inhaltsstoffe "näher" zu untersuchen. Daher scheidet auch der Sinn aus, davon noch welche zu zufüttern.


----------



## marcus7 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Wenn auf die Boilies in MEINEM Gewässer kein Karpfen beißt, weiß ich nicht, wieso ich glauben sollte, dass die Boilies in MEINEM Gewässer gefressen werden, wenn ich damit anfüttere.




Werd die Vermutung nicht los, dass du iwas verkehrt machst...

Glaube der "Qualitäts-Unterschied" zwischen dwb und hochwertigeren Murmeln steht so an etwa 5. oder 6. Stelle in der Prio des Fangerfolges....da solltest du an Stelle 1.-4. etwas ändern.

Fischst du an einem sog. low -stock gewässer?

MFG


----------



## Kouta (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> Wenn auf die Boilies in MEINEM Gewässer kein Karpfen beißt, weiß ich nicht, wieso ich glauben sollte, dass die Boilies in MEINEM Gewässer gegessen werden, wenn ich damit anfüttere.



Schonmal neben den dwb Ködern deine zweit(30-50 cm) ausgelegt mit teuren boilies, trotz der gefahr des verhedderns ? Man kann die sehne ja weiter absenken mit zusätzlichen blei um das risiko zu minimieren ? Anders wird man nur schwer ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis bekommen.


----------



## zeitgeist91 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



HerrHamster schrieb:


> Also ich würde IMMER das füttern womit ich auch fische!
> Alles andere macht keinen Sinn! Ich würde Partikel (nur wenn nicht soviele Brassen zuerwarten sind) und Boilies füttern. Wenn die Futtersession länger dauern soll würde ich mir hochwertige Futterboilies holen und diese zusammen mit den "normalen" Boilies füttern. Sozusagen die Futterboilies als Masse und die "normalen" als Leckerlies!


Das ist exakt das von mir beschriebene Vorgehen.

Wobei ich wie angedeutet an "Gewöhnung" nicht glaube. Denn das würde ein Erinnerungsvermoegen voraussetzen, welches ich den Fischen nicht zutraue.

Kleiner Denkanstoß : wenn der/die Karpfen sich an positive Erfahrungen mit runden Kugeln zum fressen erinnern können, müsste das auch mit negativen der Fall sein. C&R-Angler wissen aber zu gut, wie oft man denselben Fisch fangen kann.

Sehr wohl glaube ich, dass eine angelegte Futterstelle die Fische dazu bringt, sich länger an besagter Stelle aufzuhalten und dort Nahrung zu sich zu nehmen. Deswegen macht es eben doch Sinn, andere Köder für die Stelle zu verwenden. Und die Kosten spielen da eine Rolle.

Bietet man dort dann seinen Köder an, der sich geruchsmäßig bestenfalls positiv abhebt, rechne ich mit Bissen.

Just my 2 Cents.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Trollwut (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Der Sinn von billigen Murmeln füttern is einfach folgender: Selbstverständlich muss man auch noch seine hochwertigen drunter msichen, allerdings bei weitem nicht so viele wie wenn man nur damit füttert.
Selbst, wenn die Fische die billigen wieder ausspucken, suchen sie an der Stelle weiter - es liegen ja noch gute da. Beschäftigungstherapie für Fische sozusagen. Damit binde ich die Karpfen an meinem Platz und halte sie lange dort.


----------



## Marc 24 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

@Marcus 7: Ob ich etwas verkehrt mache? Kann man nie zu 100% ausschließen, aber ich glaube, dass ich meine Sache ganz gut mache. Selbst wenn die Qualität des Köders an 100. Stelle stehen würde, fange ich an einem Top-Spot zu besten Bedingungen keinen Karpfen auf einen Eisennagel. Und ich fische auch nicht an einem low-stock Gewässer. 

@ Marcus & Kouta: 
Natürlich habe ich nicht 30cm neben meiner Rute mit DWB-Boilie die Rute mit SB-Boilie liegen gehabt. Wenn man die Sache wirklich etwas wissenschaftlich angehen möchte, ist das aber auch nicht nötig. Ich habe ja geschrieben, dass ich mehrmals "Testfischen" war. Soll heißen, mal liegt die DWB-Rute auf Spot 1 und die SB-Rute auf Spot 2 und das andere mal umgekehrt. Wenn man dies nun mehrmals durchführt und trotzdem signifikant mehr Karpfen auf die SB-Boilies beißen, spricht man nicht mehr von Zufall. 
Wissenschaftlich braucht man aber gar nicht an diese Sache herangehen. Bei uns entscheidet vielmehr ein anderer Faktor, ob wir weiterhin auf einen Köder setzen: Vertrauen.
Es ist ganz klar, dass ich nach 10 Blanks auf DWB und gleichzeitig 10 Karpfen auf einen anderen Köder den DWB einfach kein Vertrauen mehr schenken kann. Dazu muss man nicht einmal Ahnung von einer wissenschaftlichen Versuchsreihe haben.
Und meine Erfahrungen wurden nun ja auch schon von einigen hier geteilt. Wer aber in seinen Gewässern auf DWB fängt, hat natürlich keinen Grund, nicht mehr damit zu fischen. Das ist auch klar und deshalb sage ich nicht, dass sie generell schlecht sind. Ich sagte nur, dass ich persönlich kein Vertrauen mehr besitze - und bin damit nicht allein.


----------



## marcus7 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Marc 24 schrieb:


> @Marcus 7: Ob ich etwas verkehrt mache? Kann man nie zu 100% ausschließen, aber ich glaube, dass ich meine Sache ganz gut mache. Selbst wenn die Qualität des Köders an 100. Stelle stehen würde, fange ich an einem Top-Spot zu besten Bedingungen keinen Karpfen auf einen Eisennagel. Und ich fische auch nicht an einem low-stock Gewässer.



Vorsicht, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Qualität eines boilies und dem qualitätsunterschied eines boilies a zu einem anderen boilie b.

Daher macht der Eisennagel vergleich keinen Sinn.


Erfahrungsgemäß legt man die rute bzw. Den Köder, dem man weniger vertrauen gegenbringt gerne mal auf den "schlechteren" spot. Da kann er sich ja nicht beweisen. 

Man kann es zwar nicht messen, aber wenn zb. SB sagen wir mal "20% besser" seien als dwb, dwb aber 50% günstiger, sprich mit den gleichen mitteln mehr Möglichkeiten futterstrategien zu fahren. Ja dann weiß ich schon wie ich mich entscheiden würd.

mfg


----------



## marcus7 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



Trollwut schrieb:


> Der Sinn von billigen Murmeln füttern is einfach folgender: Selbstverständlich muss man auch noch seine hochwertigen drunter msichen, allerdings bei weitem nicht so viele wie wenn man nur damit füttert.
> Selbst, wenn die Fische die billigen wieder ausspucken, suchen sie an der Stelle weiter - es liegen ja noch gute da. Beschäftigungstherapie für Fische sozusagen. Damit binde ich die Karpfen an meinem Platz und halte sie lange dort.



Weiß der fisch was die Murmel gekostet hat?

also für mich ist der Sinn von "billigen" Murmeln füttern eher der etwas freiere Hand beim füttern zu haben.
War selber mal skeptisch, aber mit den "billigen" sind ähnlich gute erfolge wie mit mühsam selbst gerollten drin. Nur weniger Kosten und aufwand.
Da nehme ich die Möglichkeit doch dankend an.

Man sollte auch nicht vergessen das diese Preise eher dadurch zustande kommen, das sich dwb einen namen auf dem Markt aufbauen wollen und erstmal ihre Produkte unter die.leute bringen wollen.

Inhaltlich werden vermutlich starke Ähnlichkeiten zu zb. Proline murmeln um die 5-6eu/kg vorhanden sein.

mfg


----------



## zeitgeist91 (10. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Weiß der fisch was die Murmel gekostet hat?
> 
> also für mich ist der Sinn von "billigen" Murmeln füttern eher der etwas freiere Hand beim füttern zu haben.
> War selber mal skeptisch, aber mit den "billigen" sind ähnlich gute erfolge wie mit mühsam selbst gerollten drin. Nur weniger Kosten und aufwand.
> ...



Ich glaube, darauf wollte Trollwut mit seinem Post auch hinaus. Freiere Hand weil geringerer wert.


----------



## Marc 24 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*



marcus7 schrieb:


> Vorsicht, es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Qualität eines boilies und dem qualitätsunterschied eines boilies a zu einem anderen boilie b.
> 
> Daher macht der Eisennagel vergleich keinen Sinn.



Der Vergleich macht dann einen Sinn, wenn ich glaube, dass die DWB Boilies in meinem Gewässer nicht als Futtermittel anerkannt bzw. verstoßen werden. 

Und in meinen Vergleichen lag die DWB-Rute nicht auf einem schlechteren Platz, da ich die Ruten - wie ja schon erwähnt - in den mehrfachen Tests auch rotiert habe. Und in meinen Vergleichen geht es ja nicht mehr um läppische 20%, die der SB-Boilie mehr fängt als der DWB-Boilie. 

Wie gesagt: Wenn jemand mit den DWB Erfolg hat, hat er einen super günstigen Boilie gefunden. Bei mir macht es aber keinen Sinn, mit ihm weiter zu fischen.


----------



## just_a_placebo (11. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

marcus7 ganz ehrlich meine wenige Freizeit ist es mir Wert mit dem Köder zu angeln, der am besten ist. Ich bin auch preisbewusst, daher habe ich DWB ausprobiert. Dass sie bitter schmecken wegen des billigen Konservierers hauptsächlich aus Gries und billigen Zutaten bestehen war für mich auch kein Argument, dass die Karpfen das nicht fressen sollten. Daher habe ich sie ausprobiert und sie haben was die Fangerfolge angeht gegen bessere Baits klar verloren. Dass die sich auch mal ne Brasse reinzieht oder ein Satzkarpfen möchte ich nicht bezweifeln. Mein Zielfisch sind aber Großkarpfen, die vielleicht auch schon mal die eine oder andere Maiskette gesehen haben. Es mag Gewässer-spezifisch sein und kommt vermutlich auf die Erfahrungen der Fische an. Warum aber einen Köder verwenden, der manchmal paar kleine Karpfen fängt, wenn es genug Alternativen gibt. Ehrlich, wenn ich keine Lust oder Möglichkeiten habe so viel Geld für Baits ins Wasser zu schmeißen - was ich durchaus nachvollziehen kann, dann nehme ich jetzt lieber Partikel und Tigernüsse. Einziger Nachteil, die kann man mit dem Wurfrohr nicht so gut und weit anfüttern, aber dazu gibt es z.B. eine Spomb.

Zu der Frage nach dem Angeln und Füttern mit verschieden guten Boilies: Ich würde ja lieber die teuren füttern und die billigen an den Haken hängen... Wenn die Fische erst einmal ein paar gute Köder ohne bedenken verspeist haben, dann saugen Sie auch die Holzmurmel ein. PopUps sind ja jetzt auch nicht gerade das beste was Karpfen zu fressen bekommen und es gibt inzwischen genug künstliche Tigernüsse, Mais, Maden und was weiß ich. Der Hookbait muss von der Wertigkeit der Inhaltsstoffe imho nicht die Qualität für den Fisch haben. Daher verstehe ich auch die ganzen Futterboilies nicht, die es selbst von etablierten Herstellern gibt. Da bestimmt wohl die Nachfrage das Angebot. Wenn die Futterboilies ebenso gut sind, dann brauch ich mir die 3,- € teureren Boilies der gleichen Sorte nicht kaufen...

Ich denke schon, dass man für 5,-€ in der Massenfertigung einen ausreichend guten Boilie herstellen kann. (daher auch mein Versuch mit DWB) Einfach ein paar hochwertigere Zutaten, da gibt es sicher auch genug, die kein Vermögen kosten und einen Konservierer, der vermutlich auch nur geringfügig teurer ist. Wir essen ja auch den Chemiekonservierer und schmecken das nicht... Da ist wohl aber die Geldgier wieder mal größer, denn die etwas höheren Kosten müsste man dann von seinem Gewinn abziehen. Zudem werden die Boilies in solcher Masse über eBay verramscht, dass die Preise auf der Webseite vermutlich nur ein Fake sind. Sonst würden die das nicht machen. Die lachen sich vermutlich halb kugelig, wenn die einer zum angegebenen Preis im Shop kauft. Am Ende ist das eben kein 5 oder 6 Euro Boilie, sondern nur ein 2,-€ Boilie und das dafür inkl. Fertigungskosten, Overheads und Gewinn nicht mehr viel für Inhaltsstoffe übrig bleibt kann man sich wohl vorstellen... 

Letztendlich ist die Stelle entscheidend. Bin ich an der richtigen Angelstelle, dann brauche ich auch nicht tonnenweise Boilies über Wochen vorfüttern. Dann schmeißt man vielleicht 2 Tage vorher jeweils 1/2-1 kg auf den Platz und dann die Angeltage jeweils abhängig von den Fangerfolgen. Beißt nix = falsche Zeit am falschen Ort, sind auch keine Fische da, braucht man auch nicht viel nachfüttern. Fängt man gut, dann ist das Futter auch schnell weggefressen und nachfüttern ist angesagt. So kommt man bei ner schlechten Session mit 3 kg hin und wenn es gut läuft, dann sind mir die paar Euro, die ich mehr ins Wasser schmeiße auch egal. Das ist mir die Sternstunde ja wohl wert.

Disclaimer: Ich angle ja jetzt erst seit diesem Jahr wieder auf Karpfen und gebe hier viele Erfahrungen von guten Freunden weitere, die dies schon seit vielen Jahren tun, bzw. meine Schlüsse daraus.


----------



## marcus7 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hm kann euch zwei nur sagen das ich, einige freunde, etliche Leute in diesem Thread und noch Leute die ihre fangbilder auf fb veröffentlichen damit unzählige karpfen und auch sehr grosse gefangen haben. Das in etlichen verschiedenen Gewässern. 

Denke das ist bei euch auch möglich.

Ihr macht daraus zu viel kopfsache.

Der konservierer ist top, ich schmecke da nichts bitteres raus. Und nur Grieß ist da auch nicht drin.

Wie gesagt die derzeitigen preise sind eher promo, glaube nicht das da allzuviel verdienst bei herum kommt.


----------



## marcus7 (11. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Wenn ich irgendwo fische, wo es echt schwer ist zu fangen, dann würde ich auch definitiv anderd Köder verwende . Allein fürs gewissen.  Aber wenn mehrere fische da sind, wurden dwb immer willig gefressen und massenfänge waren nicht selten. Also wenn die karpfen da eine Abneigung gegen hätten, wäre das sicherlich nicht so oft so gelaufen.


----------



## Kouta (12. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Schaue heute abend mal, ob ich die bilder aufn pc habe von einer angelsession mit meiner freundin zusammen. Zwei karpfen lohnen sich da zu zeigen. Beide ü 80 und leider beim vermessen ( schlechtes Augenmaß,  denke immer sie seien untermaßig) aus den fingern geglitten.
negativ dieser session mit dem dwb boilies : bin im dunkeln nachdem mir der karpfen entglitten war auf meine rutenspitze getreten -.- 

p.s. hat noch wer ne competition carp rumliegen  ? ^^


----------



## Marc 24 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ich habe ja auch nie gesagt, dass die überall nichts fangen. Just_a_Placebo und ich haben ja nur gesagt, dass wir auf diese wesentlich schlechter gefangen haben als auf hochwertigere Boilies. Und ganz ehrlich. So pralle sind die Berichte hier auch nicht. Mein Schwager fängt auf DWB auch so gut wie nichts. Natürlich sind das nun auch keine überbesetzten Karpfengewässer, an denen wir fischen. Trotzdem kann man mit Ahnung gut fangen. Und das klappt mit DWB nicht, mit SB oder auch selbstgerollten Boilies sehr gut. 
Ich habe auch noch nie eine so komische Struktur bei einem Boilie gesehen, ganz ehrlich. Am Ende sind das ja auch nur Erfahrungen, die jeder für sich sammelt (sammeln muss). Ich bleibe dabei, dass ich den Rest wegschmeißen werde und lieber mit den SB meine Fische fange. Natürlich wirst du, Markus, lmit den Baits weiterhin fischen. Wäre ja auch doof, wenn du es nicht tätest, da sie bei dir gut laufen. Für mich war es das jetzt. Meine Meinung kennt ihr ja nun.


----------



## marcus7 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Ist doch ein gängiger Weg sich auf solche Art&Weise am Markt zu etablieren.
Sie bringen möglichst viele Köder möglichst günstig unter die Leute (ohne dabei grossartig zu verdienen), um ihre Chance zu erhöhen in dem derzeit doch recht stark umkämpften Markt Fuss zu fassen.

Nach dieser Periode werden die Preise angezogen, um auch Gewinne einzufahren.

Wird die Zeit ja zeigen...

Mal so als Beispiel:

Cockbaits Penny fish, zweifelslos ein top Köder. Gabs früher für 3,50 und jetzt auch 5,50. Müssen jetzt ja bestimmt doppelt so fängig sein:q:q.

SB lagen damals auch mindestens 30% unter ihrem jetzigen VK Preis.

Teilweise alles auch eine Glaubensfrage ;-).

mfg


----------



## Tomm82 (12. November 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hi hi,

fische schon über 2 Jahre DWB und fange, also bist 34 Pfund alles dabei. 

Gruss Thomas


----------



## 19Nash2 (10. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Hi,

fische ebenfalls mit den Murmeln. Bei uns im Verein haben die Pillen ganz gut gefangen. Auch nach einer gewissen Zeit. Nicht alle Sorten, aber das ist ja auch immer von Gewässer zu Gewässer unterschiedlich. 
Bei dem Preis-Leistungsverhältnis kann man echt nicht meckern. Die Mainline und die Active Feed Line sind ich sehr gut. Zweitere lösen sich halt sehr schnell auf, aber das ist für meine Instantfischerei ja nicht unbedingt von Nachteil.
Auch positiv fand ich den Messeauftritt der Jungs in Wallau. Man konnte gut mit ihnen ins Gespräch kommen und es wurden alle Fragen von meiner Seite offen beantwortet. Allerdings wurde mir da gesagt, dass die Preise bald um ca. 15% steigen werden. Ich bin mal gespannt.

Gruß


----------



## Freakasod (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Deep water baits braunschweig*

Bin zwar nicht der Karpfen Experte aber selbst ich hab damit meine Karpfen gefangen. Aber kann es sein das die Active Feed Line aus dem Programm genommen worden ist?


----------



## NR.9 (17. Juni 2019)

Richtig altes Thema ... die Boilies aus Braunschweig.
Habe damals vor 4-5 Jahren auch die Sorten Muschel und Scopex gefischt mit guten Ergebnissen... Angeln auf Karpfen war die letzten Jahre bisl in den Hintergrund gerutscht aber es kitzelt wieder...

Back to Topic

Die Kugeln werden noch munter bei Ebay zu billig Preisen verkauft... 2,5KG für ca.9€
Hatte damals 10Kg Sack für max 16-18€ bei Ebay ersteigert...
das habe ich diesmal auch wieder vor und dann gehts nächstes WE los !!!


----------



## nostradamus (17. Juni 2019)

hi,
gibt es den laden noch? 
danke
mario


----------



## Vanner (17. Juni 2019)

Ja.


----------



## Speci.hunter (18. Juni 2019)

Man kann die boilies auch noch auf der normalen Internetseite bestellen. Kenne die boilies nicht, die mainline boilies sind die Standard Variante richtig ? Eventuell würde ich mir diese mal bestellen.. gibts noch weitere Berichte welche Sorte ziemlich gut läuft??


----------



## Christian.Siegler (18. Juni 2019)

Ich fische die auch häufig. War ein Tipp von einem Kumpel, der die Kugeln sehr sehr erfolgreich einsetzt! Habe schon gute, aber auch schlechte Erfahrungen mit den Murmeln (Active Feed Line) gemacht. Das alles ist meiner Meinung nach sehr gewässerabhängig! Fakt ist, dass sie sehr weich sind und schnell arbeiten. Nach 3-4 Stunden sollte man tatsächlich mal checken, ob sie nicht völlig weggefressen sind. Auch zum rohren sind sie mir zu weich und platzen. Ich trockne desshalb auch öfter mal nach... So richtig gepackt haben sie mich noch nicht, aber ich habe mir kürzlich auch wieder 20 Kilo Fisch-Bananas geordert. Leider fehlt mir noch eine griffige Strategie für mein neues Gewässer, was der Hauptgrund für meine Nullnummern sein dürfte! Aber irgendwann ...


----------



## Vanner (18. Juni 2019)

Die Active Feed Line sind gut für Kurzansitze, Sie arbeiten sehr schnell und halten nicht sehr lange am Haar, wenn da die Kleinfische dran rum nuckeln (c.4-6 Std.). Nachhärten lassen hilft, die Haltbarkeit am Haar zu verlängern aber nach 8 Std. sollte man den Köder kontrollieren. 



Speci.hunter schrieb:


> Man kann die boilies auch noch auf der normalen Internetseite bestellen. Kenne die boilies nicht, die mainline boilies sind die Standard Variante richtig ?



Die Mainline halten länger am Haar, sie sollten aber auch nach 12 Std. kontrolliert werden. Ob man die als Standard Variante einstuft, keine Ahnung.

Ich nutze beide Sorten gelegentlich mal.


----------



## nostradamus (18. Juni 2019)

Hi,
hört sich gut an. Lohnt sich der Ausflug nach Braunschweig in den Laden?
danke
mario


----------



## NR.9 (19. Juni 2019)

Mahlzeit ... schön das das Thema noch Leute interessiert ...
Ich habe heute morgen mit DWB telefoniert und nachgefragt ob ich den noch vor dem WE Boilies im Ladengeschäft abholen kann welche ich erst noch ersteigern will. Kein Problem kann ich mir gerne am Donnerstag abholen. Perfekt den Freitag gehts damit fischen.

Habe dann heute Abend bei Ebay 2 x je 5 KG (Banane/Fisch - Fruit Bomb) für jeweils 11,49 € ersteigert - beides war Startgebot 11,49€ !!! Also 2,30€ je Kilo ...
Absolut guter Preis... 

Mein Wunsch waren eigentlich andere Sorten... Muschel - weil eines der Hauptnahrung der Karpfen wo ich fische und Scopex/Banane weil die vor 4 Jahren dort super liefen wo ich am WE fische. 
Ich hoffe mal das ich da evtl. etwas machen kann das ich diese statt der ersteigerten Sorten bekomme. Wäre aufjedenfall nen feiner zug von DWB wenn das klappt.

Was der Christian gesagt hat unterschreibe ich zu 98% - Kugeln sind recht weich, starke Wurfrohrrohraktionen ungeeignet - nachtrocknen... 

Bei der Haltbarkeit im Wasser hatte ich die Erfahrungen gemacht das sie eine Nacht zb. von 22-4uhr (Sommernächte) am Haar bleiben ... bei fast gleicher Grösse nur stark verblasst. Also ich traue ihnen ohne Kleinfischbefall 8-10std. zu.

Ich rede grade nur von der Active Feed Line - die Main Line hatte ich damals ganz zum Anfang von DWB in Kokos getestet und hatte sehr gut gefangen aber dann gabs die nicht mehr und fast nur so herbe spezielle Sorten in der Mainline also bin ich damals dann zur neuen AFL gewechselt da ich eh nur Instant Karpfenangler war der höchstens 4-5 mal im Jahr ne Nacht oder 2 auf Karpfen macht.

Abschliessend zum Laden - damals waren die in BS Querum - bei mir um die Ecke - das sah schon echt gut aus ... nun sind die in BS Broitzem - ich werde berichten wie der Eindruck ist !!!


----------



## Speci.hunter (19. Juni 2019)

NR.9 schrieb:


> Mahlzeit ... schön das das Thema noch Leute interessiert ...
> Ich habe heute morgen mit DWB telefoniert und nachgefragt ob ich den noch vor dem WE Boilies im Ladengeschäft abholen kann welche ich erst noch ersteigern will. Kein Problem kann ich mir gerne am Donnerstag abholen. Perfekt den Freitag gehts damit fischen.
> 
> Habe dann heute Abend bei Ebay 2 x je 5 KG (Banane/Fisch - Fruit Bomb) für jeweils 11,49 € ersteigert - beides war Startgebot 11,49€ !!! Also 2,30€ je Kilo ...
> ...


Super danke dir!! Hatte auch schon Kontakt via Facebook, Termin abklären und vorbei schauen ist möglich. Bin auf deine Erfahrungen am wasser gespannt, Fische sonst nur sb baits, eben um keine Risiko einzugehen.


----------



## NR.9 (20. Juni 2019)

Soo heute war ich dann mal bei DWB in Broitzem...
Nicht besonders einfach zu finden - kein Schild oder Hinweis ... erst das Klingelschild mit der Aufschrift "DWB" klärt einen auf das man richtig ist.
Der Umtausch meiner Sorten hat leider nicht geklappt. Es war nur ein Angestellter vor Ort der mir ohne Absprache mit dem Chef nicht andere Sorten rausrücken wollte... naja nicht wild ... versuche ich eben diese !
Zu den Kugeln ... Ja immer noch wie früher recht weich - habe schon jeweils 500g zum trocknen rausgelegt.
Damals waren die Sorten die ich hatte oft recht stark im Geruch ... diesmal machen sie einen dezenteren Duft was mir mehr gefällt, evtl. ein Indiz auf anderes Rezept zu damals... mal sehen !

Morgen gehts los...


----------



## NR.9 (23. Juni 2019)

Sooo nachdem ich nun Freitag eine Nacht in Lehre mit den Kugeln gefischt habe kann ich Euch leider nicht viel sagen - habe auf beide Sorten jeweils einen Satzer fangen können. Ich muss die Kugeln nochmal an meiner Moorhütte testen ... bis jetzt fangen sie...


----------



## Christian.Siegler (19. September 2020)

Der Laden scheint mittlerweile dicht zu sein. Schade eigentlich. Hab die Boilies gern gefüttert...


----------



## Professor Tinca (19. September 2020)

Jo. Der hat seine Reste bei ebay rausgehauen.


----------

